# Welche Erfahrung habt ihr bei Caseking.de gemacht?



## Snikle (27. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen/Tag Leute!

Ich habe vor mir einen 2.500€ teuren High-End Gamer-PC bei Caseking zusammenbauen zu lassen und zu bestellen. Jetzt wollte ich mal euch fragen: Habt ihr bei Caseking.de Erfahrung gemacht, wenn ja welche?

Der Grund wieso ich euch frage ist der, ich erkundige mich im Internet immer über den Onlineshop wo ich was bestellen will. Ich hab im Internet viele Erfahrungsberichte gelesen und s sind teils gute aber auch negative dabei.

Also bitte sagt mir eure Meinung wenn ihr in diesem Onlineshop schon Erfahrung gemacht habt - würdet ihr den empfehlen oder eher abraten?


Vielen dank schon mal im voraus!

Gruß
-Snikle


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (27. Februar 2014)

Hab zwar selbst noch keine Erfahrung bei Caseking, weil ich mir alles einzeln bestelle und selbst zusammenbaue, habe aber bis jetzt überwiegend positives gehört.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (27. Februar 2014)

Ich denke keiner der "richtig" großen Versender kann sich negative Bewertung leisten - zudem, je größer die Anzahl der Kunden, desto größer die Wahscheinlichkeit auch auf komische bzw. überkritische Kundschaft zu treffen. 
Kritische Stimmen gibt es daher bei jedem Versender...Man sollte also in der Lage sein zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen!

Ich bestelle fast monatlich irgendein Quatsch, mal größeres (teureres) oder auch mal nur ein paar Lüfter oder Kleinkram...
Caseking hat sich dabei absolut etabliert und bei keiner meiner 6 Bestellungen im Jahr 2013 gab es ein Problem.
Einzig die Reklamationsdauer, bzw. die Gelderstattung könnte etwas fixer sein (1-2 Wochen)...

Zudem ist Caseking relativ teuer - gerade die Caseking-Mods wie umgearbeitete Grafikkarten finde ich schon mehr als Grenzwertig...Aber gut, schließlich gibts die Arbeitskräfte nicht umsonst...Gerade bei Komplettsystemen sollte Caseking einer der besten überhaupt sein!


----------



## D@rk (27. Februar 2014)

Caseking hat bis jetzt bei mir immer super Geklappt.
Bestellungen wurden schnell bearbeitet und wenn etwas nicht da war wurde es nachgeschickt oder ich habe eine gutschrift bekommen.
Kann Caseking und den Support sebst echt empfehlen


----------



## sebtb (27. Februar 2014)

Jupp - auch bei meiner Bestellung gab's nix zu meckern.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Februar 2014)

Ich kann über Caseking auch nicht klagen, Versand ist super, ich war aber auch schon mehrmal in deren Shop in Berlin.
Nur eines: Ich hab einmal ein Gamepad dort bestellt, wo auf der Seite nicht genau klar wurde, das es davon verschiedene Versionen gibt und ich hab nun eines erwischt, das nicht XInput-kompatible ist


----------



## Kondar (27. Februar 2014)

*NEGATIV *und das zwei mal

Hatte mir ein komplett PC (Einzelteile) zusammengestellt und darauf geachtet das alles auf Lager war.
Kam eine Meldung das das MoBo! nicht Lieferbar sei => Habe daraufhin nur das MoBo stoniert und das dann bei Alternate bestellt.
Der "Witz" war aber das es dann von CK hieß das das MoBo da sei aber leider nicht die CPU. 
Bei CK Bestellung stoniert (ua. auch wegen des "dummen" Abwimmels)  und alles dann bei Alternate 
(Tower, MoBo, Speicher und CPU) besteltl.

Das traurige ist das das gleiche (natürlich mit anderen Komponenten) schon mal vor ~1 Jahr passiert ist.
CK sollte aufpassen da andere Läden mitlerweile auch ein deutlich breiteres Sortiment an Tower, Kühler/Lüfter, Kabel usw. haben.


----------



## ludscha (27. Februar 2014)

Ich kann mich dem was D@rk geschrieben hat nur anschließen.

Ich habe bis jetzt keine negativen Erfahrungen mit dem Shop gemacht.

Er ist halt, wie Alternate auch nicht gerade der billigste.

Billiger bzw. als alternative Shops wären da noch Hardwareversand und Mindfactory.
Wobei meines Erachtens HWV billiger ist als MF.
Und such deine Pc-Teile mit geizhals und geh von dort zum Shop, da sparst du dir auch noch ein paar Euronen. 

MFG


----------



## Der-Ork (27. Februar 2014)

Ich hab zwar keine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit CK gemacht, aber ein paar Freunde von mir kaufen regelmäßig im Ladenlokal ein und sind sehr zufrieden.


----------



## alm0st (27. Februar 2014)

Bisher kann ich nur sagen, dass meine beiden Bestellungen jeweils sehr schnell verschickt wurden und sehr gut verpackt waren. Was jedoch deren Kulanz/Kundenservice im Reklamationsfall angeht, liest man immer wieder unterschiedliche Meinungen. 

Alternativ würde ich dir noch Hardwareversand empfehlen. Preislich sind die fast immer ganz vorne dabei (wie gesagt über Geizhals die Preise aufrufen) und sie sind auch sehr schnell in Sachen Versand.


----------



## Erok (27. Februar 2014)

Einen PC zusammen bauen lassen habe ich zwar noch nicht von Caseking, aber schon öfter dort bestellt.

Negativ ist, daß die immer PayPal-Gebühren und Versandkosten wollen *lol* - Aber gut, das darf man eigentlich nicht mitrechnen 

Positiv ist alles andere gewesen. Heute bis 12 Uhr bestellt, war die Ware am nächsten Tag meistens schon mit der Post bei mir 

Sie versenden also sehr sehr schnell, und die Ware war immer top in Ordnung. Auch bei Anfragen bevor man etwas kauft, kam immer sehr schnell Antwort zum begehrten Produkt.

Ich kann Caseking also durch die Bank weg nur empfehlen, wenn man das mit den PayPal-Gebühren und den Versandkosten mal ausser acht lässt 

Versandkosten und PayPal-Gebühren spart man sich zum Beispiel bei Mindfactory, wenn man dort zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr bestellt, jedoch dauert bei denen die Lieferung meist 3 bis 4 Tage. Also hier ist Mindfactory nicht gerade der schnellste.

Hardwareversand.de liefert auch sehr sehr schnell, hat aber auch wieder die ganzen Gebühren wie Caseking. Und zwei Freunde von mir und ein paar Bekannte, liessen sich bei HWS den Rechner für 5 bis 20 Euro (je nachdem ob gerade Aktion war für 5 Euro oder nicht) zusammen bauen, und das war bei allen sehr sehr mangelhaft. Kabel falsch angeschlossen, Hardware nicht richtig im Slot gesteckt usw..... Dort kann man sich den Zusammenbau also locker sparen, denn das bringt jeder selbst noch fertig 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Caseking-Mike (27. Februar 2014)

Snikle schrieb:


> Ich habe vor mir einen 2.500€ teuren High-End Gamer-PC bei Caseking zusammenbauen zu lassen und zu bestellen. Jetzt wollte ich mal euch fragen: Habt ihr bei Caseking.de Erfahrung gemacht, wenn ja welche?



Auch ich als Vertreter von Caseking möchte ich mich nun doch möglichst objektiv zu Wort melden und kann dir gern anbieten über eventuell bestehende Unsicherheiten zu sprechen. Die anderen Nutzer hier haben schon recht, wir sind einer der größten Shops in Deutschland und auch da gibt es dieses bestimmte eine Prozent an Problemfällen. Gerade diese Einzelfälle sind es, die am Ende logischerweise eben gern mal in den Foren landen, während die stumme Masse der Kunden einfach zufrieden ist und eben nicht jedes mal deswegen einen fetten Post in einem Forum schreibt, das ist klar. ^^ Wenn Kunden sich mit uns in Verbindung setzen können wir die Restprobleme in aller Regel aber auch zur Zufriedenheit des Kunden lösen. 

Ich kann dir also versichern, dass wir dir einen PC *komplett nach Wunsch* zusammenstellen und durch unsere erfahrene King-Systems-Abteilung zusammenbauen können und gern kann ich mit dir alles durch gehen. Ich kann dir auch den kompletten Prozess erläutern, falls du Fragen zur Lieferung oder so hast. Bei unseren eigenen Komplettsystemen bieten wir sogar eine *36-monatige Garantie* an sowie einen *24-monatigen Pick-Up Service*, falls es mal zu einem Defekt kommt. 



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich kann über Caseking auch nicht klagen, Versand ist super, ich war aber auch schon mehrmal in deren Shop in Berlin.
> Nur eines: Ich hab einmal ein Gamepad dort bestellt, wo auf der Seite nicht genau klar wurde, das es davon verschiedene Versionen gibt und ich hab nun eines erwischt, das nicht XInput-kompatible ist


 
Ist es ein aktuelles Game-Pad? In solchen Situationen brauchen wir immer Euer Feedback und ich kann jederzeit unsere Beschreibungen entsprechend ergänzen. 



Kondar schrieb:


> Hatte mir ein komplett PC (Einzelteile) zusammengestellt und darauf geachtet das alles auf Lager war.



Hört sich an als sei es bei dir tatsächlich zu einem Fehler gekommen und dafür möchte ich mich bei dir entschuldigen. Derartige Probleme kommen aber tatsächlich selten vor und ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn du uns evtl. mal wieder eine Chance gibst und wir dir zeigen können, dass das bei uns eher ein Ausnahmefall gewesen sein muss. Wie immer gilt auch in solchen Fällen: Einfach in unseren Support-Foren und -Kanälen melden und wir können solche Dinge zu Eurer Zufriedenheit lösen.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Che_at_B (27. Februar 2014)

Habe zwei mal was bestellt, war alles top und hab auch keine Beurteilung geschrieben. ich persönlich denke, mit einer positive Bewertung gehen 5-10 positive Einkäufe einher die wie ich nicht jeden Einkauf kommentieren.


----------



## Erok (27. Februar 2014)

Che_at_B schrieb:


> Habe zwei mal was bestellt, war alles top und hab auch keine Beurteilung geschrieben. ich persönlich denke, mit einer positive Bewertung gehen 5-10 positive Einkäufe einher die wie ich nicht jeden Einkauf kommentieren.



Ich halte von dem ganzen Bewertungs-Systemen absolut rein garnichts  Darum mach ich das auch nicht. Ab und  an mal eine Rezession beim Händler mit dem grossen A am Anfang, aber das wars auch schon


----------



## Bevier (27. Februar 2014)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Caseking sind bisher sehr positiv. Schnelle Lieferung, guter und sehr freundlicher Service und dazu dann die speziellen "Sonderleistungen" auf der HP, wo in netten Videos Technik und deren Einbau verständlich erklärt wird. Zur Abwicklung von RMAs kann ich nichts sagen, da gab es bisher noch keine einzige. 

Ganz nebenbei: die Preise für die Caseking-Mods sind relativ angemessen, die umgebauten Grafikkarten z. B. haben Garantie und man spart sich leidige Arbeit. Denn nicht für alle ist das Basteln ein wichtiger Teil des Spaßes am Computer ^^


----------



## Snikle (27. Februar 2014)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Auch ich als Vertreter von Caseking möchte ich mich nun doch möglichst objektiv zu Wort melden und kann dir gern anbieten über eventuell bestehende Unsicherheiten zu sprechen. Die anderen Nutzer hier haben schon recht, wir sind einer der größten Shops in Deutschland und auch da gibt es dieses bestimmte eine Prozent an Problemfällen. Gerade diese Einzelfälle sind es, die am Ende logischerweise eben gern mal in den Foren landen, während die stumme Masse der Kunden einfach zufrieden ist und eben nicht jedes mal deswegen einen fetten Post in einem Forum schreibt, das ist klar. ^^ Wenn Kunden sich mit uns in Verbindung setzen können wir die Restprobleme in aller Regel aber auch zur Zufriedenheit des Kunden lösen.
> 
> Ich kann dir also versichern, dass wir dir einen PC *komplett nach Wunsch* zusammenstellen und durch unsere erfahrene King-Systems-Abteilung zusammenbauen können und gern kann ich mit dir alles durch gehen. Ich kann dir auch den kompletten Prozess erläutern, falls du Fragen zur Lieferung oder so hast. Bei unseren eigenen Komplettsystemen bieten wir sogar eine *36-monatige Garantie* an sowie einen *24-monatigen Pick-Up Service*, falls es mal zu einem Defekt kommt.
> 
> ...


 
Also ich kenne Alternate, Hardwareversand, mifcom & Mindfactory. Ich weiß auch dass die alle gut sind und dass die wie z.B. Hardwareversand "gute" Preise haben, ich habe bei allen meinen PC im Konfigurator mal zusammen gebaut. Bin bei allen so ungefähr auf den gleichen Preis gekommen, vielleicht mal so ca. +100€/-100€. Aber ich schaue nicht so genau da dies mein erster PC wird hab ich mir extre für diesen "ersten" PC 3.000€ zusammen gespart.

Das Problem ist:

Nehmen wir jetzt mal Alternate, Mindfacory und Hardwareversand: Die beiden haben "fast" alles im Programm, bauen den PC zusammen und das wars. Sie bieten kein Übertakten an, keine innen Beleuchtung & auch keine Kabelsleeve.

Jetzt zu mifcom: Mifcom bietet zwar das Übertakten an und haben auch eine innen Beleuchtung. Die haben aber 60% von den Komponenten was ich in meinen PC haben will (Gehäuse, RAM ect.) nicht im Programm.

Jetzt zu caseking.de: Caseking hat sehr viel im Programm (alles was ich im PC haben will) bieten das Übertakten an und bieten auch das "kompllet" Sleeven von Kabel an.

Als ich den Onlineshop von Caseing durgestöbert habe, bin ich auf ein System gestoßen in das ich mich sofort verliebt habe (vom aussehen her).
Hier der Link damit ihr wisst welches ich meine: Caseking.de » PC-Systeme » Emperor Chair » King Mod Emperor GTX 770 SLI, übertaktet +23%, AIO-Wakü, blaue LED

Was mir an caseking.de sehr gut gefält ist dass die auch auf die kleinen Dinge achten wie gesleevte Kabel oder ein sauberes Kabelmanagment.
Aus diesem Grund hab ich mich für caseking entschieden.


----------



## imerbozz (26. März 2014)

LOL snikle 
Wenn du dir das system so wie du es da siehst selber zusammen baust sparste du dir einiges an geld. Alleine so ein kleiner radiator da ist fast jeder luftkühler besser ....


----------



## DjTomCat (29. März 2014)

Ich hab gemischte Erfahrung mit Caseking gemacht. 

Teile meiner Bestellung würden auch schon vergessen mit einzupacken aber die waren dann anderen Tag da.

Das beste war immer noch das mir der Support über Telefon sagte das ich meine Lüfter die ich von denen bekommen habe nicht mit 6V oder 7V laufen lassen darf weil die sonst kaputt gehen und ich deswegen für mein Gehäuse keinen Ersatz Lüfter bekomme.

Aber im ganzen bemühen die sich schon die Kunden zufrieden zu stellen.


----------



## Overkee (6. April 2014)

Ich bin mit Caseking bisher zufrieden. Hatte noch keine Probleme (auch nicht als ich einmal stoniert habe) zudem funktioniert der Support per Mail gut. 

Die Preise sind im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz leider oftmals aber ein paar Euro teurer und es fallen bei Bezahlungen via Paypal zwei Euro Aufschlag an.


----------



## Fox2010 (8. April 2014)

Also meine Bestellung war vor ich glaub einer Woche rum und das war mein I5 4670 mit dem Noctua Kühler, war alles top schneller Versand.
hab damals auch ich glaub weil meine 7850 der Lüfter ratterte die Karte zurückgesendet innerhalb der 14Tage das Lief auch alles super ab, ich kauf bisher gern dort ein auch wenn ich seltener mal as bestell da ich ja nicht ale 2 Monate neue Hardware brauche.


----------



## Zomg (8. April 2014)

Also ich kaufe seit knapp... 3 Jahren(?) immer wieder für mich und auch Kunden bei Caseking ein, was sich in Berlin wegen dem Outlet das gerade mal 4 S-Bahn Stationen von mir entfernt ist, gut anbietet. Und ich muss sagen, gestern hat es sich das erste mal wirklich bezahlt gemacht ab und an ein paar Euro mehr auszugeben. Meine ca. 1 1/2 Jahre alte VTX3D 7870 hat den Geist aufgegeben und ich habe die Rechnung verbummelt... Da es ein Barverkauf ohne Kundennummer war hatte ich hier erstmal große Sorgen... Nun am Freitag als ich mir vorübergehend eine 5450 gekauft habe (die Arbeit wartet nicht), meinte der Herr an der Kasse ich solle das Gerät einfach mal mitbringen, vielleicht geht es ja mit der Seriennummer... Und jap es ging. Natürlich ging es... Aber Caseking wäre in keinem Fall verpflichtet gewesen mir hier weiter zu helfen und solche "Kleinigkeiten" auch bekannt als Kundenservice finde ich top. Und das ist leider keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr...


----------



## sirhannesschmidt (9. April 2014)

Hi zusammen.
Ich habe im Oktober letzten Jahres eine Grafikkarte bei Caseking gekauft. Diese ist nach kurzer Zeit mit blacksceens ausgestiegen.
Im Dezember wurde die Karte eingeschickt und es kam nach fast zwei MOnaten eine reparierte Karte. Zumindest dachte ich das.....
Die Karte überhitzte nach zwei Minuten und hat spürbar runtergetaktet. Also wieder eingeschickt. Resultat der ganzen Sache:
Ausser vertröstenden E-mails ,nichts. Falls die Kasrte jemals wieder in funktionsfähigem Zustand bei mir ankommen sollte ist sie sicherlich technisch veraltet.
Kein wirklich guter Service.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (9. April 2014)

Hi Sirhannesschmidt,

bitte schick mir mal eine PM mit deiner Kundennummer und ich werde mich umgehend um deinen Fall kümmern. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Technojunky (14. April 2014)

also ich hab bis jetzt auch nur gute erfahrungen mit caseking gehabt (graka, lüffis und anderen kleinkram dort bestellt) lieferung und support sind top. und so viel teurer sind sie auch nicht 
und es gibt immer lecker haribo und nen heft XD


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Mai 2014)

ich für meinen teil habe bisher keine schlechten erfahrungen machen müssen. mag sein, dass caseking nicht unbedingt der günstigste händler ist, aber bei den ganzen serviceleistungen, die man in anschpruch nehmen kann, darf das auch ruhig sein.


----------



## Zomg (13. Mai 2014)

Ich kann meinen Beitrag nur noch einmal bekräftigen, ich habe die volle Summe zurückerstattet bekommen... Das bei einer 1 1/2 Jahre alten Karte und das von Caseking und nicht von VTX3D, da sich der Hersteller bei CK wohl nicht gemeldet hat. Tut mir leid aber... besseren Service kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, hab gestern gleich ne GTX770 mitgenommen. Gut... die kostet 20€ mehr als wie wenn ich die Online bei der Konkurrenz gekauft hätte, aber gerade nach diesem Erlebnis ist es mir den Aufpreis voll und ganz wert. Nochmal !


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrung mit Caseking gemacht und kann den "Laden" nur empfehlen.

Schade ist nur, dass sie kein Zubehör für mein NZXT Source 530 liefern können (kleiner Scherz, ich weiß das es nicht Eure Schuld ist).


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Mai 2014)

Kondar schrieb:


> Hatte mir ein komplett PC (Einzelteile) zusammengestellt und darauf geachtet das alles auf Lager war.
> Kam eine Meldung das das MoBo! nicht Lieferbar sei


 Ja, die üblichen Fuckups. Kann immer mal vorkommen, aber eigentlich nicht soo schlimm. Daraus jetzt so einen Aufstand zu machen, ist einfach nicht fair den Unternehmen gegenüber.

Das sind zwar sehr ärgerliche Dinge, aber wirklich schlimm ist es ja auch nicht, da dir ja nicht unbedingt ein Schaden entstanden ist. Und in solchen Fällen muss man halt einfach mal flexibel sein und/oder mal zum Telefon greifen...

Was kann hier passiert sein?
Eine einfachste Erklärung wäre, dass hier ein Fehlbestand im Warenmanagment System vorlag, der erst nach deiner Bestellung korrigiert wurde.
Es kann auch sein, dass was mit dem Bestellsystem nicht geklappt hat und die Waren erst dann ausgebucht werden, wenn sie für den Versand vorbereitet werden. Wenn die dann (aufgrund Vorkasse Bestellungen) falsch im System sind, ist das natürlich für dich doof.

Das erste, was du hier hättest machen sollen, statt das zu stornieren, wäre 'Laut geben'. Sprich eine eMail an den Support von dem Händler schreiben und mal fragen, ob sie dich veräppeln wollen. Oder gleich anrufen (WICHTIG: freundlich bleiben, nicht fordern, nicht jemanden zusammenscheißen wollen. Das bringt nämlich gar nichts).

Denn du kannst/darfst nicht davon ausgehen, dass das, was dir da passiert ist, auf der anderen Seite bekannt ist. Wenn es ein Fehler ist, dann solltest du den auch melden, so dass du weißt, dass das ganze auch bekannt ist. Und selbst wenn du angerufen hast, gleich 'ne eMail hinterher schmeißen, damit das auch nicht vergessen wird.


Anyway: Caseking ist einer der Shops, bei denen ich bestellen konnte, nutze CK allerdings nicht soo häufig, da ich lieber Shops nehme, die etwas näher dran sind.
Das Problem ist, dass bei mir in der Gegend mehrere Ortschaften Bestandteil eines Stadtgebietes geworden sind. Und dadurch mehrere Straßen nicht eindeutig zuzuordnen sind, ohne den Ort anzugeben...
Die Post war dann auch so freundlich, das ganze dann auf die Stadt umzustellen, so dass es nicht möglich ist, den Ort anzugeben.

Folge:
Ich kann bei einigen Shops nicht mehr bestellen bzw keinen Account anlegen, da die aktuelle Adresse (wohne in einer von diesen Mehrfach vorhandenen Straßen wie z.B. Hauptstraße, Bahnhofsstraße usw) schlicht nicht akzeptiert ist.
Wenn seitens von Caseking weitere Infos gewünscht werden -> kurz per PN melden.



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Das beste war immer noch das mir der Support über Telefon sagte das ich meine Lüfter die ich von denen bekommen habe nicht mit 6V oder 7V laufen lassen darf weil die sonst kaputt gehen und ich deswegen für mein Gehäuse keinen Ersatz Lüfter bekomme.


Diese Aussage halte ich für Käse.
Hast du auch mal den eMail Support bemüht? Weil dort ist ja alles schriftlich festgehalten...


----------



## Caseking-Mike (16. Mai 2014)

Hi Stefan,

du hast schon richtig kombiniert, es ist leider so, dass die Lagerstandsanzeige nicht komplett in Echtzeit synchronisiert wird und es daher zu Bestellüberschneidungen kommen kann, was bei Kondar vermutlich passiert ist. Meistens bekommen wir alle Boards aber zügig wieder rein oder sie lassen sich gegen vergleichbare Modelle austauschen. 

Wegen deiner Adresse wäre es mal interessant zu erfahren, ob du aktuell bei uns bestellen kannst, wenn ja, dann ist das für uns ja super, solange die Post den Weg dann auch findet. Es klingt aber nach einem externen Datenbank-Problem, wenn das bei dir häufiger passiert.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2014)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> Wegen deiner Adresse wäre es mal interessant zu erfahren, ob du aktuell bei uns bestellen kannst, wenn ja, dann ist das für uns ja super, solange die Post den Weg dann auch findet. Es klingt aber nach einem externen Datenbank-Problem, wenn das bei dir häufiger passiert.
> 
> ...


Ich schreib dir mal 'ne PN mit der Adresse...


----------



## [FKoG]Silver Harlequin (7. März 2016)

Ich hab da leider negative Erfahrungen.

Die Supportabteilung hat leider keine Ahnung was die Reklamation per Mail bekommen hat, bei Umzug kann man 100 mal schreiben: "Neue Adresse" und das klappt nicht.
Langfassung:  Nach knapp einem Jahr hatte ein Komplettsystem Probleme mit dem Aufwachen. System macht zwar den Anschein das es läuft (lüfter und On-Lmape sind da) aber nichts tut sich - kein Bild oder Festplattenaktivität. Nachdem das System das 2te mal dort war - das erste mal konnten die keinen Fehler feststellen - und es zum 2ten mal an die alte Adresse geschickt wurde und der Fehler immer noch vorhanden war hab ich das ganze selbst getestet. Alle Komponenten waren i.O. also konnte es nur an der CPU oder am Mainboard liegen. Also alles wieder zusammen gepackt, Mail geschrieben und wieder eingesendet . Angekommen ist das System mit einem defekten Case, zurück kam ein System (nach Anfrage per Mail) mit neuem Gehäuse, neuem Speicher, usw. Allerdings hat man vergessen das die Mainfestplatte noch fehlte (sowas schickt man ungerne mit und es wurde auch angemerkt) und damit fehlter das SATA- & Stromkabel. Zudem trat der Fehler - MAL WIEDER - auf. Also alle wieder Verpacken, diesmal die Festplatte reingeschraubt. Und was soll die sagen? Zum 4ten kein Umtausch des Mainboards oder Prozessors (kann ja nur daran liegen), Anschlüsse fehlen immer noch, Lüfterlammelen verbogen und teilweise aus dem Dämpfern, Casedeckel mit Delle und er geht immer noch nicht an :-/
das zwischendrinn auch mal 3 Monate nicht passierte und das Ding immer an die falsche Adresse geht ist ja schon blöd, aber das die Reparatur so gat nbicht klappt und immer nur i.O. kommt finde ich jetzt zum kotzen. die 2 Jahre sind zwar jetzt durch, davon befand sind der PC aber ~1 Jahr @home in Benutzung.
Jetzt mag ich nicht mehr - PC geht zurück und mal sehen wie ich mein Geld zurück bekomme.


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (7. März 2016)

Hallo [FKoG]Silver Harlequin,

wir bedauern es, dass dein Fall so ungünstig verlaufen ist. Was mir jedoch merkwürdig vorkommt ist die Angabe bezüglich deiner Adresse. Wenn du umgezogen bist und uns dies per E-Mail mitgeteilt hast, wird deine alte Adresse definitiv aus dem System entfernt und die neue hinterlegt. Wie kann es dann sein, dass der PC nach einer bereits erfolgten Adressänderung bei erneutem Versand an deine alte Adresse geliefert wird?

Nenne mir doch mal deine Bestellnummer, damit ich mir den Sachverhalt genauer anschauen kann. Für den ganzen Aufwand kann ich mich jedoch nur entschuldigen.

Gruß,
Eddi


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2016)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden, habe aber einen Hinweis für eine mögliche Verbesserung:

ich habe in  den letzten 3-4 Wochen 2x was bestellt, immer schnelle Geldeingangsbestätigung (einen Tag nach Onlineüberweisung) und theoretisch dann auch sofortiger Versand. Das "theoretisch" schreibe ich, da in beiden Fällen der Status für die Bestellung als "versandt" mitgeteilt wurde inkl. Sendungsnummer. Aber die Nummer war DHL an dem Tag noch unbekannt, und erst am wiederum darauf folgenden Tag erschien überhaupt der DHL-Status "Sendedaten elektronisch übermittelt" - muss das sein, dass man ein Paket als "versandt" durchgibt, obwohl es offenbar (so sieht es für mich jedenfalls dann aus) noch nicht mal an DHL übergeben wurde?  

Beispiel: Versandbestätigung 29.2 gegen 19h. Bei DHL aber erst am 1.3. (also einen Tag danach) um 15h "Sendedaten elektronisch übermittelt", um 19h wurde das Paket dann im Zentrum bearbeitet und war tags drauf bei mir. Das sieht so aus, als würde man am 29.2. dem Paket eine Nummer zuweisen, aber erst am 1.3. wird es wirklich an DHL gemeldet und übergeben. 

Das Dumme ist, weil ich das aus Erfahrungen mit vielen Shops kenne, dass man nie so genau weiß, ob selbst für eine um 23h noch unbekannte Sendungsnummer sich nicht doch mitten in der Nacht der Status ändert und das Paket dann (in dem Beispiel) doch AM 1.3. ankommt. 


Nicht falsch verstehen: die Lieferung ist ja trotzdem sehr schnell. Aber es nervt halt schon etwas, wenn man sich darauf vorbereitet, dass ein Paket ggf. am nächsten Tag ankommt (Nachbarn informieren usw.), da wäre es an sich besser, wenn man dafür sorgen kann, dass die Meldung wirklich erst nach Übergabe des Paketes an DHL erfolgt. Ist dies technisch nicht machbar?


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (9. März 2016)

Hallo Herbboy,

das ist bedauerlicherweise bei der DHL anders als bei GLS. Bei der DHL erfolgt dieser Status erst beim ersten Scan. Das kann demnach sogar sein, dass wir das Paket übergeben haben aber DHL das Paket nicht am selben Tag noch gescannt hat. In dem Fall werden die Pakete erst am nächsten Werktag bearbeitet. Bei der GLS ist das jedoch anders, denn da erfolgt der Status, dass die Daten übermittelt worden sind, ziemlich zeitnah nachdem wir die "Paketmarke" gedruckt haben. Also tatsächlich, wann die GLS die Daten erhalten hat.

Aus dem Grund ist in unseren Versandbestätigungen folgender Absatz enthalten:

"Bitte beachten Sie, dass bei einem Versand per DHL der Tracking-Link zur Bestellung in Abhängigkeit des Abholzeitpunktes durch den Versanddienstleister für gewöhnlich erst einige Stunden nach Erhalt dieser Versandbestätigung oder aber erst am Abend des folgenden Werktags aktiv wird."

Gruß,
Eddi


----------



## Gimmick (2. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte am 21.12.15 eine Bestellung innerhalb der 14 Tagefrist zurückgeschickt und als Anfang Februar noch keine Mitteilung kam mal nachgefragt. Da hieß es, dass die Reklamationsabteilung wegen Weihnachten überlastet wäre.
Nachdem sich aber nichts getan hat, hatte ich heute mal wieder eine Mail geschrieben (ja, das ist ne lange Zeit, ich habs selber fast vergessen ). Die Antwort kam sehr zügig: Paket ging irgendwie im Support verloren, mir wurde der Betrag überwiesen.

Das ein Paket verloren geht ist nicht so schön, aber shit happens.

Die Reaktion das Geld sofort, ohne jede Diskussion und sonstiges Theater zu überweisen ist 5/5 Sterne wert. Das ist so ein Moment wo sich guter Support bemerkbar macht


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2016)

Caseking-Eddi schrieb:


> Hallo Herbboy,
> 
> das ist bedauerlicherweise bei der DHL anders als bei GLS. Bei der DHL erfolgt dieser Status erst beim ersten Scan. Das kann demnach sogar sein, dass wir das Paket übergeben haben aber DHL das Paket nicht am selben Tag noch gescannt hat. In dem Fall werden die Pakete erst am nächsten Werktag bearbeitet. Bei der GLS ist das jedoch anders, denn da erfolgt der Status, dass die Daten übermittelt worden sind, ziemlich zeitnah nachdem wir die "Paketmarke" gedruckt haben. Also tatsächlich, wann die GLS die Daten erhalten hat.
> 
> ...



Hallo, Eddi,
dazu habe ich mal eine Frage.
Hat die Bestellzeit denn Einfluss darauf?
Also, macht es einen Unterschied, wenn ich vormittags bestelle -- wenn also reger Betrieb bei euch ist -- oder wenn ich am Abend bestelle -- wenn die Mitarbeiter praktisch schon Feierabend haben, bzw. schon weg sind?

Denn -- und das ist meine Erfahrung beim Online Handel, also nicht nur bei euch, sondern auch sonst so -- dass wenn vormittags bestellt wird, die Ware dann abends auch raus geht, sofern natürlich lagernd und DHL dann so zwischen 17 und 19Uhr das Paket auf seinen Radar hat.


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo Threshold,

ja, das macht sogar einen großen Unterschied. Wenn wir die Bestellungen morgens respektive mittags erhalten, gehen alle Bestellung noch am gleichen Tag mit den Versanddienstleistern auf den Transportweg. Bei uns holt DHL bspw. 2x am Tag Ware ab, weshalb wir auf der Produktseite der Artikel angeben "Bestellen Sie innerhalb von X Stunden und wir versenden noch heute". Montag bis 11 Uhr und Di. - Fr. bis 13 Uhr, weil bei DHL die erste Abholung um 14 Uhr erfolgt.  Am späten Nachmittag bzw. kurz vor Feierabend folgt dann die zweite Abholung.

Gruß,
Eddi


----------



## Gast20190527 (6. Juni 2016)

Ich finde eigentlich alles cool außer das ich einmal nur eine halbe Bestellung bekommen habe und der Aufwand groß war das zu klären und das zweite ist das ich es einfach ums verrecken nicht schaffe bei der ersten DHL Abholung am Tag dabei zu sein. Selbst wenn ich um 6 Uhr bestelle morgens .. es geht immer erst bei Feierabend raus und kommt dann auch garantiert erst nach 2 Tagen bei mir an. Von Berlin zu mir sind leider ein paar KM  

Vielleicht schaffe ich es bei meiner nächsten Bestellung das ich auch mal bei der ersten DHL Abholung dabei bin und dann mein Paket sogar am Folgetag ankommt *hoffff*

Mal so ne Frage am Rande, ihr dürft sicher nix sagen aber.. wird es am Freitag 1070 GTX Karten geben in Custom Version? Darfst es mir auch zuflüstern


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (7. Juni 2016)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> ...Mal so ne Frage am Rande, ihr dürft sicher nix sagen aber.. wird es am Freitag 1070 GTX Karten geben in Custom Version? Darfst es mir auch zuflüstern



Flüsterleise: Ist angekündigt und ich kann dir am Freitag um 15 Uhr mehr berichten. 

Gruß,
Eddi


----------



## C_17 (22. Juni 2016)

Ich finde den Support am Telefon (junge Frau) extrem gut). Wollte etwas stornieren und eine Rückerstattung,w eil ich dachte meien GTX 1080  wäre woanders schneller lieferbar. Hatte sich dann abewr erledigt nun hab ich wieder bei Caseking bestellt. ^^

Feine Firma.

Leider warte ich immer noch das EVGA mal Caseking beliefert : EVGA GTX 1080 SC.


----------



## Straycatsfan (28. Juni 2016)

Wenn man hier so mitliest...muss ich wohl doch auch mal nen Versuch bei Caseking starten.)


----------



## sh4sta (28. Juni 2016)

Also bis jetzt nur Gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Beim ersten "Support gebrauch" gab es Probleme mit dem bestellten Mainboard (Wakü passte nicht) und konnte innerhalb 2min behoben werden. Einfach das MB gegen das passende, in der Bestellung ,getauscht. Differenz Betrag per PayPal und 2 Tage hatte ich das MB da.

Erst letzten Donnerstag mussten wir leider noch mal den Telefon Support in Anspruch nehmen. Haben etwas per Spedition bekommen. 
Die Spedition hatte sich auch per Mail angekündigt für 9-13uhr. Extra natürlich dafür frei genommen. 
Naja...nachdem die Lieferung überfällig war, haben wir direkt mal in die Sendungsverfolgung geschaut und dort stand dann sowas in der Art wie "konnten nicht liefern - haben 30min gewartet - keiner da". Keiner geklingelt nix. 
Haben dann bei der Spedition angerufen und (noch) freundlich nachgefragt was denn los sei. 
Der Herr bei dem wir dann gelandet sind meinte dann nur sowas wie "Der Fahrer hat nachdem klingeln 30min gewartet, sie waren nicht da" und blieb dann auch dabei und hat uns(wie leider viel zu oft bei Support Hotlines) als Lügner hingestellt.
 Als ich mich dann darüber "etwas" aufgeregt hatte(zum Glück hat meine Frau mit dem getelt^^) und meine Frau dann gefragt hatte wann denn die Lieferung kommen solle, blieb der Herr dann immer noch dabei uns als Lügner hinzustellen(anstatt nach einer Lösung zu suchen). 
Als ich dann zu meiner Frau sagte "das kommt davon wenn's keiner der üblichen Transport Dienstleister ist - nur Stress" und der Herr das am Telefon mitbekommen hatte(was mir aber egal war in dem Moment) legte er nur mit dem Satz auf "das muss ich mir nicht bieten lassen". Das war dann der Moment in dem ich echt sauer wurde. Er muss sich das nicht bieten lassen, aber wir  müssen uns als Lügner hinstellen lassen und uns umsonst extra frei nehmen?!? 

Das war dann der Moment, wo wir bei Caseking angerufen haben und die freundliche Dame, die leider etwas meine Wut abbekommen hat(habe mich natürlich schon im Vorfeld und danach noch mal Entschuldigt  ), konnte da direkt selber nichts machen. Hatte uns aber zu gesagt es an die Caseking Logistikabteilung weiterzuleiten. Was die Dame auch getan hat, denn ich glaube 20 oder 30min? Ach ka mehr, hat CK zurückgerufen und sich wohl schon mit der Spedition in Verbindung gesetzt. Wollten wissen wann wir am nähsten Tag Zuhause sind, damit geliefert werden kann. Alles bequatsch und aufgelegt.

Weitere 20min später steht auf einmal doch noch die Spedition vor der Tür und will doch noch liefern... LOL!!! Wir denken mal, dass da Caseking noch seine Finger im Spiel hatte bzw. die Spedition nachdem Kontakt mit Caseking den LKW doch noch mal vorbei geschickt hat.  

Ist alles in allem gut ausgegangen, was uns da jedoch gefreut hat, dass CK uns da hat nicht alleine stehen lassen, nachdem die Spedition sich sowas von unseriös(ich beschönige es mal  ) verhalten hat.

Eine kleine Anmerkung hätte ich aber noch an CK für Speditions Lieferungen. Es wäre vllt nicht schlecht eine Spedition zu wählen (z.B. Hermes) die die Ware auch hoch trägt. Ich denke viele würden den Aufpreis dafür zahlen. Denn wie die Lieferung abgelaufen ist, war nicht so toll(da kann Caseking natürlich nichts für). 

Es wurde geklingelt--->meine Frau ist runter--->Unterschreiben--->Palette mit der Ware auf den Gehweg und weg. Caseking hatte ein Schreiben auf die Ware geklebt, dass der Inhalt mit dem Fahrer auf Transportschäden ect. kontrolliert werden soll und falls vorhanden mit dem Fahrer dokumentiert werden. Null Chance, die waren so schnell weg wie der Roadrunner vorm Kojoten  Zum Glück war alles i.O. nachdem hochschleppen^^

Auch wenn man hier die CK Jungs anschreibt(ich mach das immer per PM), bekommt man immer recht schnell ne Antwort. Echt vorbildlich bis jetzt mit CK und werden aufjedenfall weiter unser Geld dort verbraten  


greetz


----------



## Rumtata (6. Juli 2017)

Edit: Neues Fazit.
[highlight] *
Alles super gelaufen. 
Fehler beim Artikel können überall vorkommen werden bei Caseking jedoch, ohne "wenn und aber" und ohne weitere Kosten, ausgetauscht bzw Retourniert.
Der Support, sowohl hier im Forum als auch per E-Mail, ist in allen belangen vorbildlich und hebt sich nach meinen bisherigen Kenntnissen deutlich von dem der Mitbewerber ab.
Ich kann Caseking uneingeschränkt empfehlen! *​* [/highlight] *


E: Zum besseren Verständnis des Geschehens und wie toll ihr damit umgegangen seit, lasse ich den ursprünglichen Text im Spoiler stehen.


Spoiler



Da will ich doch auch mal was zu Caseking schreiben:

Leider kann ich Caseking bisher nur unter Vorbehalt empfehlen.
Ich hab bei Caseking am Wochenende einen "Morpheus II Core Black Heatpipe VGA Kühler", 2 Lüfter und ein Kabel bestellt.
Der Bestellvorgang und auch der Versand liefen ohne Probleme ab, die Artikel waren gut verpackt und 3 von 4 Artikeln sind ohne Mängel.
Leider aber scheint es so das ich Gebrauchtware bekommen habe, anders kann ich mir die folgenden Mängel nicht erklären:

1. Verpackung bereits geöffnet, Kein Siegel! Gebrauchsspuren!
2. Wärmeleitpaste fehlt.
3. Thermal PAD A (soll: x40) unvollständig, Sieht gebraucht aus.
4. Thermal PAD C (soll:x20) unvollständig, Sieht gebraucht aus.
5. Chip Heat-sink C 1x Lamellen zusammengedrückt.
6. Clip (x2) Eindeutige gebraucht, Markierungen (Edding?) für Hexagonal screw.
7. Keine Schutzfolie auf dem Kühler.
8. 2 Kleine Kratzer an den Heatpipes. Einbau versucht? (wäre mir noch egal da nicht sichtbar nach Einbau.)

Natürlich habe ich den Artikel reklamiert und werden diesen Morgen zurücksenden, da dies meine erste Bestellung bei Caseking war bin ich nun mal gespannt was mich noch alles erwartet.

P.S. @ Caseking-Paul oder Casking-Mike wenn möglich bitte die Rückzahlung von "Überweisung auf mein Konto" in "Gutschrift auf Kundenkonto" ändern und mir dies bitte Mitteilen. (oder wie auch immer ihr das nennt  )
Trotz der ersten und gleich schlechten Erfahrung würde ich es gerne noch ein 2tes mal mit Caseking versuchen. (andere Artikel bestellen)
Kundennr: 689895

Edit: P.P.S  Der Beitrag wird natürlich von mir, zum Guten wie auch zum schlechtem, Editiert sobald sich was getan hat.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo Rumtata,

hm, das hört sich eher nach einer Verwechslung an, ob durch uns oder den Hersteller kann ich nicht sagen. In einem solchen Fall ist es aber immer sehr einfach: Unzufrieden mit dem Produkt? -> Widerrufsrecht nutzen und ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken, also so wie du es bereits gemacht hast.

Ich vermute, du hast das Reklamationsformular genutzt und dort fälschlicherweise die Rücküberweisung ausgewählt hast, aber eigentlich gern einen Austausch möchtest, weshalb die Rückzahlung im Kundenkonto verbleiben soll, richtig? Ich werde es in deinem Kundenkonto mal vermerken. Falls du eine neue Bestellung getätigt hast und eine Verrechnung wünschst, dann gib mir mal die Bestellnummer dazu.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Rumtata (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo Mike, 
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich gehe natürlich davon aus das es keine Absicht war mit dem vermutlich gebrauchtem Artikel, war aber erst mal enttäuscht und Sauer da ich die Grafikkarte hier schon zerlegt liegen hatte.
Den gleichen Artikel möchte ich allerdings nicht mehr bestellen, also kein Austausch! Da bin ich etwas eigen drin  
Außerdem hab ich da nun einen anderen Kühler vom "Laden um die ecke" montiert da es schnell gehen musste. (Fremde Grafikkarte)

Nun gönne ich mir halt mal was, hat auch was für sich 

Bitte den Betrag mit der Bestellnummer: 1222484  verrechnen.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße,
Rumtata


----------



## Caseking-Mike (6. Juli 2017)

Alles klar, wird verrechnet. Brauchst du noch eine Info-Mail für die Überweisung des Restbetrages?

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Rumtata (6. Juli 2017)

Wenn möglich den Restbetrag dem Kundenkonto gutschreiben für spätere/weitere Bestellungen.
Wenn das nicht möglich ist dann schick mir bitte die von dir erwähnte Info-Mail.

Vielen Dank!
Liebe Grüße,
Rumtata


----------



## Caseking-Mike (6. Juli 2017)

Ich meinte es eigentlich umgekehrt. Der Bestellwert deiner neuen Bestellung scheint höher zu sein als die kommende Gutschrift des Morpheus II, so dass du nach Verrechnung der Gutschrift noch einen Restbetrag zahlen müsstest. Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Rumtata (7. Juli 2017)

Achso, ne die neue Bestellung ist 9€ günstiger als die alte, da ich neben dem Morpheus II auch die die andere Teile zurück schicken muss.
Die waren  quasi als Zubehör für den Morpheus gedacht und sind so nun auch unbrauchbar für mich 

Hier mal die alte  Bestellnummer: 1220444

Liebe Grüße,
Rumtata


----------



## ryev (12. Juli 2017)

bitte löschen ^^ ich bin blind.


----------



## Caseking-Paul (13. Juli 2017)

Soo deine neue Bestellung macht sich auf den Weg Rumtata und du hast recht, auf deinem Kundenkonto sind jetzt noch 9€ hinterlegt. 
Wenn du möchtest, dass wir die wieder an dich rücküberweisen, sag einfach bescheid.


----------



## Rumtata (13. Juli 2017)

Super, vielen Dank euch beiden! 
Toller Support, so macht das Spaß!
Liebe Grüße,
Rumtata

p.s. Die 9€ nutze ich später mal für weitere Bestellungen. 

Edit:  Neues Fazit!
Klick mich!


----------



## pocpga (19. Juli 2017)

Sehr Gute Erfahrungen; kann CK nur weiter empfehlen.

Ein Chatservice würde es noch besser machen  

vlg


----------



## joylancer (22. Juli 2017)

Kann Caseking nur Empfehlen, schnelle Lieferung und sogar nette Mails bei Fragen und Kauf- Zusammenstellungsberatung.

Gerne immer wieder


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juli 2017)

Ich habe in jüngster Zeit fast alles für meine Custom Wasserkühlung von Caseking. Jede Bestellung war schnell bei mir. Und es gab  - fast - immer ein Tütchen mit Gummibären. 

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass in der Bestellübersicht bzw dem Warenkorb der aktuelle Lagerstand angezeigt würde, so dass man sicher gehen kann, dass nicht doch zufällig ein gerade nicht lieferbarer Artikel geordert wird.


----------



## Orth (16. August 2017)

Kann direkt im Outlet Store kaufen.

Immer alles tutti!          ...     und Getränke       ...     und Gummibären


----------



## Kawa (18. August 2017)

Super Erfahrung gemacht. Verkäufer im Store Berlin waren sehr Nett und haben mich gut und ehrlich beraten. Dafür gibt man den auch gerne mal paar Euro mehr aus. Top!


----------



## PC-Held (20. August 2017)

Nur gute bislang! Etwas teurer als Billigheimer, die alles dafür opfern, um bei den Preisvergleichen ganz oben zu stehen: auch das Vertrauen in die Berechenbarkeit und die Servicequalität, wenn die Ware mal Mängel aufweist. Caseking dagegen geniesst hohes Vertrauen bei mir und hat es noch nie enttäuscht. Vorbildlicher Shop, macht weiter so!


----------



## EntelligenteEnte (19. September 2017)

Da dies meine erste Bestellung bei Caseking war, würde ich auch gerne etwas dazu schreiben.

Grundsätzlich bestelle ich am liebsten bei denjenigen Online-Versandhändlern, bei denen ich schonmal bestellt habe und welche insbesondere in Bezug auf die Lieferzeit realistische Angaben machen. Da sich meine mehr als drei Jahre alte Grafikkarte am letzten Donnerstag überraschend in Elektroschrott verwandelt hat und einige Artikel, die ich für den Ersatzneubau vorgesehen hatte, bei keinem der von mir favorisierten Versandhändler ab Lager verfügbar waren, diese aber jedoch alle bei Caseking vorrätig waren, habe ich am Abend des vergangenen Freitages meine erste Bestellung bei Caseking aufgegeben. Heute Mittag wurden alle vier Pakete (das Gehäuse und ein Paket pro Versandhandel) mit der Post geliefert.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden, da die Angaben bezüglich des Lagerstandes korrekt waren, sodass ich jetzt ohne Verzögerung mit dem Zusammenbau anfangen kann. Äußerlich macht die gelieferte Ware einen guten ersten Eindruck, insbesondere das Gehäuse weist keine optischen Mängel auf. Ich würde daher trotz der etwas (in Bezug auf meine Bestellung circa 4%) höheren Kosten jederzeit wieder bei Caseking bestellen.

PS: Auch wenn ich kein Freund von Gummibären bin, ist es nicht besonders schwierig, einen Abnehmer dafür zu finden.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

EntelligenteEnte schrieb:


> PS: Auch wenn ich kein Freund von Gummibären bin, ist es nicht besonders schwierig, einen Abnehmer dafür zu finden.



Man sollte mal an die Zuckerkranken denken oder an Leute, die sowas nicht mögen.
Eventuell ein paar Trockenbananen mit einpacken.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (26. September 2017)

Ich kann mich auch nicht beschweren.
Ich habe mir den i7-7700K @ 5,0 GHz - Pro Edition bei Caseking bestellt. Dieser war zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung mit dem Status "Bestellt" angegeben. Zwei Tage später war das gute Stück schon auf dem Weg.
Lediglich die Verpackung hätte ich mir etwas ... schöner vorgestellt. So ein schnöder, grüner Pappkarton in dem eine ~500€ CPU rumfällt, ist nicht so vertrauenerweckend und wird diesem Wunderwerk an Technik auch nicht gerecht.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

Du hast 500€ für einen ollen 4 Kerner bezahlt? 
Dafür hätte ich mir ja einen 6 Kerner gekauft.


----------



## leadustin (9. Oktober 2017)

Kawa schrieb:


> Super Erfahrung gemacht. Verkäufer im Store Berlin waren sehr Nett und haben mich gut und ehrlich beraten. Dafür gibt man den auch gerne mal paar Euro mehr aus. Top!



Für dich sind also 30-40 Euro mehr nur für einen Tower ok, weil die Verkäufer im Store ihren Job gemacht haben? Respekt. Nette Verkäufer rechtfertigen also diesen überteuerten Laden.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (10. Oktober 2017)

Für welchen Tower musst du bei uns "30-40 Euro" mehr bezahlen?


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2017)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Für welchen Tower musst du bei uns "30-40 Euro" mehr bezahlen?



Das BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900 kostet bei euch aktuell 40€ mehr als bei einem der Mitbewerber -- auch wenns hier wie da gerade nicht lieferbar ist. 
Aber ob das jetzt für alle Case im gehobenen Preisbereich zutrifft, weiß ich natürlich nicht.

Interessant ist auch, dass der BeQuiet Silent Loop 280 bei euch gerade sogar mehr kostet als die UVP des Herstellers.
Wie passiert sowas eigentlich?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (10. Oktober 2017)

Eigentlich sollte die Antwort darauf auf der Hand liegen. Die Shoppreise werden von mannigfaltigen Faktoren beeinflusst, darunter etwa unsere Einkaufspreise/Beschaffungskosten, den Einkaufszeitpunkt, ausstehende Verbindlichkeiten, Schwankungen bei Währungskursen, eventuell (zu) hohe Nachfrageprognose, unsere Weigerung, jeden Preiskampf mit all seinen negativen Konsequenzen mitzuspielen und so weiter. Bei sehr vielen Produkten können wir jedoch preislich locker konkurrieren und wenn sich jemand darüber beschwert, sind es meist ganz konkrete Produkte. Es steht jedem frei, beim jeweils billigsten Anbieter im Internet zu bestellen, wenn nichts anderes zählt als das.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2017)

Hey, ich hab das Dark Base 900 Pro bei euch gekauft.


----------



## desmoflex (15. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Snikle,
Ich kann Caseking nicht weiterempfehlen.  Insbesondere der Service für den Zusammenbau des Rechners ist katastrophal.  Die Unterstützung bei der Auswahl des Rechners per Mail war gut. Fractal Design R5, Maximus VIII Hero, i7–6700K@4,5, Noctua Lüfter, 16gb, gtx1080. Alles  zusammen knapp über 3000.- 

Rechner wurde gut verpackt geliefert. ABER:
— das bios hatte KEINE Übertaktung eingestellt
— die Lüfter für den Noctua Lüfter waren als Gehäuselüfter verbaut
— die Gehäuselüfter (langsame Drehzahl) waren am Noctua verbaut
Das wäre bei Volllast sicher in die Hose gegangen.

Eine Qualitätssicherung scheint es bei Caseking nicht zu geben... Fehler können passieren, das ist menschlich. Dann muss man aber dazu stehen. Ich hätte den Rechner wieder zurückschicken können. Aber wer  schickt seinen neuen 3000.— Rechner schon gerne noch 2x mit DHL +Co durch die Gegend.... da ich schonmal einen Rechner zusammengebaut habe, bot ich an den Umbau der Lüfter selbst zu machen und ebenso das Übertakten.  Das war schon recht fummelig , da im Gehäuse nicht viel Platz ist und ich den Noctua nicht komplett ausbauen wollte. Hat mich sicher gute 2 Stunden gekostet, mache das ja auch nicht jeden Tag. Hat aber letztendlich geklappt. 
Als kleinen Ausgleich habe ich Caseking vorgeschlagen mir eine der 4TB Platten nicht zu berechnen. Die kostet Caseking vielleicht 60.— im Einkauf, also sprechen wir von 2% „Nachlass“ für diesen gravierenden Fehler beim Zusammenbau und als Ausgleich für meine Eigenleistung!
Trotz mehrmaliger Telefonate und Mails hat sich Caseking keinen Millimeter bewegt. Ok... einen Gamegutschein.... zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es aber sowieso zur gtx1080 Gutscheine dazu... ganz ehrlich, da fühle ich mich als Kunde echt verar....  wie gesagt, Fehler können passieren, aber dann muss man auch dazu stehen. Kundenorientierung ist bei Caseking Fehlanzeige.
Caseking ist für mich definitiv KEINE Option mehr!

Ich hab gesehen, dass Caseking Mitarbeiter hier mit posten. Meine Rechnungssummen ist: 1402151 vom 16.11.2016. und mein Vorname ist Christian.  

Falls ihr noch fragen zum meinem „Fall „ habt, schickt gerne PN.
Viele Grüße 
Christian aka flex


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Also, wenn der Rechner nicht ordnungsgemäß verbaut wurde, schickst du ihn logischer Weise zurück.
Spielt doch keine Rolle, ob das noch 2 oder 5 Tage dauert. Du hast ja schon die Tage gewartet, bis du ihn bekommen hast. Da macht das dann nichts mehr.

Also -- ich hätte noch am gleichen reklamiert und mir ein Ticket für den DHL Mann geholt. Oder du hättest sagen können, dass man den Rechner bei dir zu Hause abholen kann -- nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit, mal eben einen schweren Rechner zur Post zu schleppen.


----------



## desmoflex (15. Oktober 2017)

Die Zeit war nicht das Thema. 
DHL und Co gehen nicht gerade zimperlich mit den Paketen um. Das ist nichts Neues. Und ich wollte es vermeiden meinen Rechner mit dem großen Noctua von den Transportdienstleistern noch zweimal aus 2 Metern Höhe  in die Versandkisten „legen“ zu lassen. Trotz Schaumpolster im Gehäuse fand ich das nicht so vertrauenserweckend....
Ich habe nach wie vor keine Ahnung warum sich CK da so zickig angestellt hat. Kundenorientierung sieht für mich anders aus....
Viele Grüße 
Flex


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Dann nachfragen, ob nicht auch ein anderes Transportunternehmen möglich ist.
Wie gesagt, wenn was nicht in Ordnung ist, reklamieren und nicht hinnehmen.
Einfach Druck machen. Täglich nachfragen, wenns nicht anders geht. Solange nerven, bis man dir zuhört.


----------



## jhnbrg (16. Oktober 2017)

desmoflex schrieb:


> ABER:
> — das bios hatte KEINE Übertaktung eingestellt



Soweit ich informiert bin, "übertaktet" Caseking nichts. Zu der bestellten CPU mit Übertaktung, in deinem Fall 4.5GHz, werden Übertaktungswerte (wie z.B. CPU-Spannung) mitgeliefert. Die Übertaktung selbst übernimmt  dann der Kunde. Da die Einstellungen beim Übertakten jeder CPU mit unterschiedlichen Mainboards individuell sind, liegt es an dir das Optimum zu finden.

Dass die Lüfter vertauscht sind, ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber nur deswegen den Rechner zurück zu schicken finde ich etwas übertrieben. 

PS. Wenn ich falsch informiert bin, bitte nicht sofort steinigen!


----------



## desmoflex (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte ein funktionierendes Komplettsystem bestellt. Das Übertakten hat sogar extra gekostet (ca.  50 Tacken). Sollte als eigenes Bios Profil hinterlegt sein. Übertakten ist immer noch  im Angebot. CS hat mir dann einen Link zu einem YouTube Video geschickt, damit ich es selbst machen kann. Das hat dann auch so seine Zeit gedauert mit Prime und Stresstest etc.  und war zum Glück erfolgreich. Hoffentlich auch langfristig.....
Der Noctua wiegt fast 1,4 Kilo! Ich wollte wirklich unnötige Transporte vermeiden und hatte auf ein wenig Entgegenkommen von CS gebaut. Das war aber nichts..... Wie gesagt, mit CS Komplettsystemen bin ich durch. 
Viele Grüße
Flex


----------



## Caseking-Paul (16. Oktober 2017)

Hey Desmoflex,

wenn du dich nun einmal weigerst, den normalen Verlauf einer Reklamation bei Komplettsystemen anzunehmen ist das mehr als hinderlich für uns.
Da wir dir eine Garantie auf das Komplettsystem geben, wollen wir dich natürlich nicht motivieren in erster Linie direkt nach dem Auspacken daran herumzuschrauben. Ich denke das kann man nachvollziehen.

Was den Versanddienstleister angeht, hättest du einfach auf unsere Erfahrung vertrauen müssen. Wir wissen ziemlich gut, wie viele Komplettsysteme beschädigt wurden und bauen auf diesem Erfahrungsschatz auf. 

Natürlich ist das im Gesamtbild super ärgerlich, jedoch muss man manchmal auch einfach einen normalen Ablauf hinnehmen, damit etwas gelöst werden kann. 

Beste Grüße,
Paul


----------



## desmoflex (16. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Paul,
Danke für deine Antwort. Ist mir schon klar, dass ihr „Prozentwerte“ habt, wie oft beim Versand von Komplettsystemen etwas kaputt geht. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, den dicken Noctua mit fast 1,4 Kilo „unnötig“ noch 2x transportieren zu lassen, macht doch einfach keinen Sinn. Überall schreibt ihr „lass uns reden, wenn mal was nicht wie erwartet läuft“, das scheint aber nur  Marketing—Gerede zu sein. Wenn ihr euch ein wenig flexibler gezeigt hättet, dann hättet ihr jetzt einen super zufriedenen Kunden, der auch seine zukünftigen Rechner bei euch gekauft hätte. Ihr hättet sagen können „das ist ja so richtig in die Hose  gegangen bei dir. Toll, dass du mit hilfst das aus der Welt zu schaffen. Selbstverständlich erlassen wir dir die 50.— für die Position des Übertaktens. Und da das mit dem Einbau der Lüfter und der Qualitätskontrolle auch so gar nicht geklappt hat, bekommst du insgesamt die Platte umsonst. Was hälst du von diesem Vorschlag „. Mit großer Freude hätte ich dem zugestimmt . Aber weil ihr keine 60.— für die Platte  in die Hand nehmen wolltet ( 2% der Kaufsumme!) habt ihr mich verloren und wer weiß wieviele andere sich das jetzt auch anders überlegt haben. 
Sorry, da werdet ihr eurem Anspruch einfach nicht gerecht.
Viele Grüße 
Christian


----------



## Caseking-Paul (16. Oktober 2017)

Natürlich wäre das für dich eine super Option gewesen, das kann ich mir vorstellen. 
Jedoch ist es nun einmal so, dass wir bei den King Mod Artikeln immer alles von der Abteilung prüfen lassen, damit wir auch weiterhin volle Funktionalität gewährleisten können. 
Wenn jemand, der wie du selbst sagst nicht sonderlich viel Erfahrung mit dem Zusammenbau von Komponenten hat, also an unseren System herumschraubt, könnte das die Stabilität gefährden. Das hatten wir alles schon.

Aus diesem Grund hätte man den erneuten Versand einfach in Kauf nehmen müssen. Glaube mir, dass bei dem Gewicht noch lange kein Grund zur Sorge besteht.


----------



## desmoflex (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe 2 PC Systeme selbst erfolgreich zusammengebaut, habe also schon etwas Erfahrung. Ich hatte oben geschrieben, das ich das nicht „täglich“ mache und deshalb sicher länger dafür benötige als eure Techniker.
 Geprüft habt ihr dieses Mal aber offenbar wohl nicht. Sonst wäre euch beim Stresstest aufgefallen, dass die Lüfter am Noctua nur mit max.  400U/min (da halt NB Gehäuselüfter) und nicht mit  max. 1300 drehen, wie die Noctua Lüfter.
Und übrigens habe ich nicht die Rücksendung verweigert, sondern CS war mit meinem Vorschlag einverstanden , dass ich die Lüfter ein— und umbaue, sowie das Übertakten mache. Das ist aus meiner Sicht auch nach wie vor die bessere Alternative gewesen. Und wie gesagt, Fehler können passieren. Das ist normal.  Aber eine gute Firma regelt das dann im Sinne seiner Kunde. Und das habt ihr aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht gemacht.
Ich rechne dir hoch an, dass du in deinem anderen Post gesagt hast „natürlich ist das im Gesamtbild super ärgerlich....“. Das reicht aber nicht um zufriedene Kunden zu haben, die wiederkommen und positive Werbubg machen. Es wäre bei mir wirklich so einfach gewesen....
Viele Grüße 
Christian


----------



## Caseking-Paul (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann dich echt verstehen, halte dich auch bei weitem nicht für einen Kunden der so unangenehm ist, dass man ihm nicht entgegen kommen will. 
Aber leider ist der für den Kunden beste Weg, manchmal einfach nicht der den wir nehmen können. Wir haben auch unsere festen Abläufe und von manchen können wir auch aus Kulanz schlecht abweichen. 

Ich konnte unter der Bestellnummer selbst leider grad nichts finden, ich würde mich trotzdem gerne mal mit der Abteilung darüber kurzschließen. Kannst du mir deine Kundennummer zukommen lassen?


----------



## Gimmick (16. Oktober 2017)

Bekommt man eigentlich eine Bestätigungsmail, wenn das RMA-Paket bei euch eingetroffen oder geprüft wird oder so?
Es ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich stressen will, aber letztes mal ging das Paket im Weihnachtsstress verloren und der gesamte RMA-Prozess hatte ein halbes Jahr gedauert. Solange möchte ich diesmal nicht warten.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (16. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Gimmick,

nein, du kannst anhand deiner Sendungsverfolgungsnummer selber jederzeit einsehen, ob deine Rücksendung eingegangen ist. Anschließend bitten wir um einige Tage Geduld und aktuell gibt es keinen Weihnachtsstress. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Gimmick (18. Oktober 2017)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Hallo Gimmick,
> 
> nein, du kannst anhand deiner Sendungsverfolgungsnummer selber jederzeit einsehen, ob deine Rücksendung eingegangen ist. Anschließend bitten wir um einige Tage Geduld und aktuell gibt es keinen Weihnachtsstress.
> 
> ...



Ist halt blöd, wenn das genau im Urlaub passiert. Wollte doch so schön rumnerden.

Hilft es denn, wenn man Schoki oder Gummibärchen mit einpackt? Für das nächste Mal


----------



## Caseking-Paul (19. Oktober 2017)

Das Endergebnis der beigelegten Schokolade wäre sicherlich interessant 

Wenn du dann eine Antwort der RMA bekommst, warum du denn geschmolzene Schokolade auf deine CPU gegossen hast


----------



## Gimmick (22. Oktober 2017)

Caseking-Paul schrieb:


> Das Endergebnis der beigelegten Schokolade wäre sicherlich interessant
> 
> Wenn du dann eine Antwort der RMA bekommst, warum du denn geschmolzene Schokolade auf deine CPU gegossen hast





Nachfolger der EVGA wurde bestellt. Aus den genannten Zeitgründen per dhl express. Also morgen gogogo. 
Dann gibts bei der nächsten RMA ein Upgrade von Gummibärchen zu Schnitzel, wenn es ok ist, dass die GPU in einer Kühlbox verschickt wird :X

Aber mal ein ernsthaftes Feedback:
Ihr seid wahrscheinlich kein großer Laden, daher sage ich mal: Die Zeit von Paketankunft zu Bearbeitung ist wohl verständlich aber halt unbequem. Es dauert dann ja z.B. auch bis die Erstattung da ist, die neue Bestellung bearbeitet wurde etc. Also vergeht von Abgabe der alten Hardware bis Ankunft der neuen schon seine Zeit. Da ist die Variante "direkt losschicken, dann erst prüfen" schon angenehmer. 
Insbesondere, wenn dann auch noch z.B. das Weihnachtsgeschäft dazu kommt und sich die Prüfung lange hinziehen kann. 

Firstworld-Problems und so.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2017)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Ihr seid wahrscheinlich kein großer Laden



Oha, ich glaube, du unterschätzt das. 

Andererseits -- was macht mein Controller?


----------



## Gimmick (22. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oha, ich glaube, du unterschätzt das.
> 
> Andererseits -- was macht mein Controller?



Kann sein ^^.

Allerdings ist Alternate an sich z.B. auch nicht klein, besteht allerdings zu 90% aus Lagerhalle. Die Filialen für PC und HiFi sind mäßig groß und das Kabuff für den Support nochmal sehr viel kleiner.
Habe mir das bei Caseking ähnlich vorgestellt.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2017)

Na ja, der Caseking Laden in Berlin besteht aus einem sehr kleinen Geschäft in einer sehr großen Halle.
Du brauchst als Online Händler auch keine großen Geschäftsräume, das ist ja eben der Vorteil. Das sparst du dir. 
Denn Verkaufsräume sind unfassbar teuer.
Da kannst du lieber ein Lager haben und möglichst viele Sachen Just in Time anliefern lassen.
Heute ist das Lager eher in Form eines Lkws auf der Autobahn unterwegs.


----------



## Gimmick (24. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, der Caseking Laden in Berlin besteht aus einem sehr kleinen Geschäft in einer sehr großen Halle.
> Du brauchst als Online Händler auch keine großen Geschäftsräume, das ist ja eben der Vorteil. Das sparst du dir.
> Denn Verkaufsräume sind unfassbar teuer.
> Da kannst du lieber ein Lager haben und möglichst viele Sachen Just in Time anliefern lassen.
> Heute ist das Lager eher in Form eines Lkws auf der Autobahn unterwegs.



Ja ich meinte auch eher klein im Bezug auf die Anzahl der Leute, die den reklamierten Kram prüfen müssen.
Wenn sie groß im Umsatz sind können sie sich ja vielleicht die "erst verschicken - dann prüfen" Variante leisten ^^.

Jedenfalls hat abgesehen von der Wartezeit alles funktioniert. Neue Karte ist da und läuft hervorragend (hoffentlich länger als 2 Jahre  :<)

Außerdem gabs einen Nvidia Destiny 2 Key per Mail. Hatte ich im Shop nichts von gelesen. Aber ich freu mir .


----------



## Hardware Narr91 (24. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Paul,

Ich war heute sehr überrascht, als ich aus Lust und Laune wieder einmal auf Caseking.de gestöbert habe und gesehen habe, dass ihr doch tatsächlich den i7-8700k (boxed-natürlich versiegelt) an Lager habt. In der Schweiz ist es momentan fast unmöglich einen zu bekommen. Ich habe also *reflexartig  *zugegriffen *(Bestellnummer: 1267640) -*meine erste Bestellung bei Caseking. Nun habe ich aber im Forum gelesen, dass ihr bei Vorkasse Artikel nicht reserviert (was ja auch irgendwie verständlich ist, bei der Zahlungsmoral einiger Leute, nur schade halt für die ehrlichen Kunden ). Da habe ich den Telefonhöhrer gezückt und bei euch angerufen, um zu Fragen, ob da nicht etwas zu machen sei. Abgenommen hat ein netter Herr. Eine Bestellung per Nachnahme sei leider nicht möglich in die Schweiz, aber er würde in meinem Fall eine Ausnahme machen und hat mir versichert, eine CPU für mich zu reservieren, welche dann versendet wird, sobald meine Zahlung eingetroffen ist (in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen). *Das* ist für mich Service! Jetzt muss es nur noch klappen und dann kann ich endlich mein neues System zusammenbauen, auf das ich mich schon lange freue! 

Ich melde mich nochmals, ob es geklappt hat, aber ich sage schonmal *DANKE an das Caseking-Team!*


----------



## desmoflex (25. Oktober 2017)

Caseking-Paul schrieb:


> Ich kann dich echt verstehen, halte dich auch bei weitem nicht für einen Kunden der so unangenehm ist, dass man ihm nicht entgegen kommen will.
> Aber leider ist der für den Kunden beste Weg, manchmal einfach nicht der den wir nehmen können. Wir haben auch unsere festen Abläufe und von manchen können wir auch aus Kulanz schlecht abweichen.
> 
> Ich konnte unter der Bestellnummer selbst leider grad nichts finden, ich würde mich trotzdem gerne mal mit der Abteilung darüber kurzschließen. Kannst du mir deine Kundennummer zukommen lassen?



Habe dir PN mit Kundennummer geschickt. War im Urlaub... deshalb mit etwas Verzögerung


----------



## kollabierer (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo
auf der Suche nach Erfahrungen mit caseking bin ich unter anderem auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen. Ich bin gerade mit einer laufenden Bestellung sehr unzufrieden und würde gerne von anderen erfahren, ob ich vielleicht komplett daneben liege und eine zu hohe Erwartungshaltung an den Tag lege, oder vielleicht hatte ich tatsächlich Pech mit meinem Vorgang...

Tl;dr:
innerhalb 12 Tagen nicht möglich, ein System zu bestellen bzw. Informationen zu bekommen

Da ich von heute (31.10) bis einschließlich Montag (06.11) Urlaub habe, hatte ich vor 12 Tagen bei ck angerufen und gefragt, ob Sie mir ein System bauen könnten, dass dann spätestens am 01.11 bei mir ist (fertiges Komplettsystem von ck).
Telefonische Anfrage ergab, dass ich das per eMail erfragen sollte. Also denselben Text als eMail geschickt. Dann ist einen Tag lang nichts passiert. Dann kam eine Antwort, dass ich doch bitte alles in den Warenkorb packen soll und diesen per eMail schicken soll. Also habe ich das gemacht und wieder über einen Tag gewartet und ein Angebot erhalten, leider ohne Angabe zur Lieferzeit, allerdings mit Expressbau innerhalb 2-3 Tagen. Also habe ich geschrieben, dass ich gerne bestellen würde und nochmals nachgefragt, wann ich denn mit der Lieferung rechnen könne. Dann wieder Funkstille. Irgendwann kam dann eine eMail, dass das erst beim Erstellen einer Bestellung ersichtlich wird, und dafür mein Name und Adresse benötigt werden. Etwas verwundert antwortete ich dann, dass ich das merkwürdig finde, da ich einen Account bei ck habe, meine Adresse also bekannt ist, und dass ich ja nur bestellen möchte, was auch lieferbar ist, und vor allem der Expressbau ja nur Sinn ergibt, wenn die Teile auf Lager sind. Wieder Funkstille. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich es dann telefonisch versucht wurde dort aber abgewimmelt mit der Aussage, dass der Mitarbeiter dran sei, seine eMails zu bearbeiten. Dann kam plötzlich eine Auftragsbestätigung, am 27.10, ebenfalls mit Expressbau und der Aussage, dass hier alle Teile auf Lager wären (andere Grafikkarte und andere CPU). Ich also wieder geschrieben und nachgefragt, wie ich denn bezahlen könne, würde gerne PayPal machen, damit es eben schnell geht. Keine Antwort. Am nächsten Tag wieder angerufen und gesagt, dass ich nur gerne wissen würde, wie ich denn bezahlen kann. Der Kollege am Telefon meinte, ich solle auf die eMail antworten, dann würde ich eine Nachricht mit den Zahlungsmöglichkeiten bekommen. Ich sagte Ihm, dass ich genau das schon erfolglos getan hätte, er meinte aber, ich solle warten. Gestern (30.10) kam dann wieder eine eMail, dass es nur per Überweisung möglich wäre und dass der Kollege dazu meine Adresse bräuchte, er würde dann eine Bestellung anlegen und ich könnte diese Belegnummer in der Überweisung als Verwendungszweck nutzen. Dass ich meine Adresse bereits geschickt hatte, und diese ja auch in der Auftragsbestätigung vom 27. bereits eingetragen ist, hatte er wohl irgendwie übersehen... Also gestern wieder per eMail geantwortet, nochmals Adresse geschickt und nach der Lieferzeit gefragt. Keine Antwort erhalten. Zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 habe ich es gestern dann mehrmals telefonisch versucht, allerdings niemanden mehr erreicht.

Wie oben bereits erwähnt, vielleicht habe ich falsche Vorstellungen, aber ich hätte eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass die Bestellung eines PC heutzutage deutlich einfacher und schneller zu erledigen ist. Wenn es nicht möglich ist, meinen Wunschtermin von 14 Tage zu realisieren, dann ist das ja auch in Ordnung, dass nicht immer alles auf Lager liegt usw. ist ja verständlich. Dann muss man das nur sagen und ich schaue nach einer Alternative. Aber die Kommunikation war dermaßen schlecht und der Mitarbeiter hat keinen kompetenten Eindruck hinterlassen. Oder liege ich total daneben?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2017)

Kommt halt darauf an, welche Komponenten du haben willst.
Wenn was dabei ist, was aktuell nicht oder schwer lieferbar ist -- wie der i7 8700k z.B.  -- ist es natürlich schwer, einen Termin einhalten zu können.. Es reicht ja, wenn eine Komponente des Rechners nicht verfügbar ist und schon kann er nicht gebaut und ausgeliefert werden.
Ich denke. es geht schlicht um Kommunikation.


----------



## kollabierer (31. Oktober 2017)

Das ist genau der Punkt.
Wenn man mir sagt, dass die Lieferzeit eben X Wochen beträgt, dann kann ich entscheiden ob ich warte, oder ob ich eine Alternative suche.
Ich hatte ja um eine Alternative gebeten, bei der alles da ist, für diese auch eine "Auftragsbestätigung/Vorkasse" bekommen.

Meine Vorstellung war eben:
Fragen, ob Wunschsystem da ist, ansonsten bekomme ich eine Alternative und bestelle diese. Das sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht länger als 2 Tage gehen, telefonisch hätte ich das sogar innerhalb von 10min erwartet.
Aber jetztr sind 10 Tage um und ich weiss immer noch nicht, ob/wann ich etwas bekomme.


----------



## Caseking-Paul (1. November 2017)

Guten Morgen Kollabierer,

da gab es eindeutig Probleme in der Kommunikation. Best practice wäre es für beide Seiten einfach gewesen, wenn du eine kurze Mail mit deiner Kundennummer und einigen Infos zum System, mit angehängtem/gespeichertem Warenkorb an unsere Systemintegration gesendet hättest und man dann dein Angebot erstellt hätte. Das es so leider nicht passiert ist, ist nachvollziehbar ärgerlich.

Wenn du mir jetzt tatsächlich deine Angebots bzw. Kundennummer geben könntest, wäre ich auch in der Lage eher nachzuvollziehen woran es gehangen hat. 

Beste Grüße,
Paul


----------



## kollabierer (1. November 2017)

Hallo Paul,

vielen Dank für das Angebot. Meine Intention war es zwar nicht, direkten Kontakt mit Euch aufzubauen, aber wenn es so klappt, vielen Dank (PN).
Ich wollte ja eigentlich eher wissen, ob ich denn mit meiner Meinung komplett daneben liege, oder ob andere auch denken, dass das so nicht ideal gelaufen ist.


----------



## Caseking-Paul (1. November 2017)

Hallo Kollabierer,

das war auch eher Gedacht um diese Frage zu beantworten. Es ist definitiv etwas in der Kommunikation schief gelaufen, aber das ist keinesfalls die Regel bei uns.

Ich werd mich mit deiner Kundennummer mal an die zuständigen Kollegen wenden und wir setzen uns dran, dass so eine Erfahrung sich nicht wiederholt. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## kollabierer (1. November 2017)

Jetzt wird es dann ganz ärgerlich:
letzte Woche hatte ich ja nachgefragt, wie ich denn bezahlen kann. Daraufhin bekam ich als Antwort, dass erst meine Adresse benötigt wird (die schon in der von ck geschickten Auftragsbestätigung steht!), dann würde eine Bestellung generiert und deren Nummer solle ich dann verwenden.
Leicht verärgert hatte ich dann meine Adresse, mit dem Hinweis dass diese ja längst bekannt ist, nochmals geschrieben und gebeten, den zugesagten Liefertermin einzuhalten (Bestätigung spricht von 2-3 Arbeitstagen).
Nun kam heute die eMail, dass noch keine Zahlung eingegangen sei (natürlich nicht, ich sollte ja eine Nummer erhalten!) und erst nach Zahlungseingang meine Bestellung bearbeitet werden würde.
Eben habe ich einen Kollegen telefonisch erreicht der mir zwar auch nicht sagen konnte, was schief lief, der mir aber bestötigte, dass ich eher mit einem Versand am Montag rechnen könnte (Überweisung jetzt, Freigabe Donnerstag oder Freitag, bauen usw.).
Montag ist der letzte Tag meines Urlaubes, das ist also mal maximal schlecht!
Hätte man mir von Anfang an gesagt, dass ich über drei Wochen auf ein System warten muss, dass mir angeboten wurde weil alles auf Lager ist, hätte ich nicht bestellt! Sondern mir bei einem anderen Händler etwas gekauft. Der Zugesagte Liefertermin vom 27. wäre heute oder morgen, nicht erst in 5 Tagen!
Also so langsam glaube ich, dass es nicht an mir leigt...


----------



## Caseking-Paul (1. November 2017)

Es behauptet hier auch niemand, dass es an dir liegt. Wie schon gesagt gab es da eindeutig Probleme in der Kommunikation der Abteilung. 
Ich habe die Kollegen gebeten, sich noch einmal mit die in Verbindung zu setzen um eine Lösung mit dir auszuarbeiten.


----------



## kollabierer (1. November 2017)

Ne, sorry, ich hoffe, dass das nicht falsch rüber kommt.
Vermutlich gibt es keinen, den man als "Schuldigen" bezeichnen kann.
Ich verstehe auch, dass es halt gewisse Prozesse und Abläufe gibt, an die man sich halten muss.
Mal sehen, vielleicht bekommen wir ja noch eine Lösung hin


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2017)

Das hatte ich ganz oben schon erwähnt. Es ist immer Kommunikation.
Die einen warten auf die anderen und umgekehrt und dann passiert erst mal gar nichts.
Ein kleiner Anruf genügt meist schon um die Sache wieder anzuschieben.

Ach ja -- anschieben -- was macht eigentlich mein Controller?  
Ist jetzt -- Moment, so 10 Tage her oder so, dass ich hin zu euch geschickt habe.


----------



## kollabierer (1. November 2017)

Ja, Kommunikation, das ist es. Allerdings habe ich jeden Tag angerufen, aber man konnte nicht helfen, weil der Kollege der es per eMail bearbeitet hat, das machen wollte/sollte


----------



## Caseking-Paul (1. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach ja -- anschieben -- was macht eigentlich mein Controller?
> Ist jetzt -- Moment, so 10 Tage her oder so, dass ich hin zu euch geschickt habe.



Magst du mir deine Kundennummer geben? Heute bin ich eh in Schubslaune


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2017)

Kundennummer: 320065


----------



## Caseking-Paul (1. November 2017)

Ist bei uns angekommen und befindet sich aktuell noch in Prüfung durch die RMA, mehr Infos habe ich dazu leider auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2017)

Das reicht mir ja schon.

Aber im Grunde genommen reicht 1x kurz anschließen und dann stellt ihr fest, dass das Steuerkreuz nicht korrekt arbeitet und fertig. 
Schlimm finde ich aber auch, dass sich die Gummierung gelöst hat. So oft benutze ich den Controller nicht, vielleicht 1-2x die Woche oder so.
Und dass dann auf einer Seite schon das Gummi komplett abgeht ist echt schlimm -- wenn man bedenkt, was der kostet.


----------



## Caseking-Paul (1. November 2017)

Keine Sorge, ich hab von der RMA gehört, dass sich evtl. Heute noch der Austauschcontroller auf den Weg macht.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2017)

Aha -- das freut mich natürlich.
Danke schon mal fürs "Anschupsen".


----------



## Hardware Narr91 (2. November 2017)

Hallo Paul,

Ich hoffe du bist heute nochmals in Schubs-Laune . Meine Bestellung (1267640), vom 24.10.17 wurde leider noch immer nicht versandt. Könntest du mal deine Kollegen fragen, wie es mit dem Päcklein steht, auf das ich mich so freue?


----------



## Caseking-Paul (2. November 2017)

Da greift leider die GLS Problematik aktuell rein. Es gibt Versandverzögerungen seitens GLS und teilweise wird das Trackíng nicht aktualisiert. 
Ich schau mal, dass ich da noch was anschupsen kann.


----------



## Hardware Narr91 (2. November 2017)

Ja, da wäre ich froh. Ich wäre auch schon zufrieden, wenn du mir nur sagen könntest, wo sich das Paket überhaupt befindet, weil das ist seit einer Woche unklar, da seither der Tracking-Status auf "Das Paket wurde noch nicht an GLS übergeben" ist. Ich hatte am Montag Kontakt mit Marcel Hirscher, wegen dem Tracking und er meinte, das sich der Transportvorgang ab Bestelldatum (bzw. Zahlungseingang) in die Schweiz um 2-3 Werktage verzögert, da ihr ja an GLS eine Zollrechnung senden müsst und sie euch das Ausfuhrbegleitdokument erstellen müssen. Das Tracking sollte sich jedoch in Kürze aktualisieren. Das ist jetzt auch schon wieder über 3 Tage her und es hat sich noch nichts getan. Deswegen wusste ich natürlich sofort, an wen ich mich wenden muss.


----------



## Caseking-Paul (2. November 2017)

D
Keine Sorge, ich halte ein Auge drauf und versuche das mal zu beschleunigen. Sobald ich da was erfahre, melde ich mich! Aber fühl dich Frei mich im Notfall zuzuspammen. Auch mir kann mal was untergehen ^^*


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2017)

Mein neuer Controller ist heute angekommen.  
Sehr schick. Muss jetzt erst mal den Akku aufladen und dann drehe ich nachher eine Runde. Mal sehen.
Sieht aber schon gut aus.
Und ich mag den Neuwarengeruch -- Herrlich, wenn die Weichmacher ausgasen.


----------



## coooler1337 (15. November 2017)

Hallo Caseking-Paul,

Leider musste ich einen Artikel zurück schicken. Habe alles fristgerecht am 24.10.17 über das Formular Widerrufen. Das Paket ist bei euch am 27.10.17 angekommen. Nun haben wir den 15. November und ich habe mein Geld immer noch nicht erstattet bekommen :/. Das müsste doch nach 14 Tagen spätestens wieder auf dem Konto sein. Hoffe du kannst mir helfen .
KundenNr. 110389


----------



## Caseking-Paul (15. November 2017)

Entschuldige die Verzögerung. Betrag wurde soeben auf deine Kreditkarte zurückerstattet.


----------



## Hardware Narr91 (27. November 2017)

Mein i7 8700k ist auch vor einiger Zeit angekommen, vielen Dank Paul fürs anschubsen!


----------



## Labrat (29. November 2017)

Ich wollte nur mal ein wenig Lob loswerden!

Ich habe heute meinen neuen ASUS MG279Q Monitor wieder zu Caseking in den Outletstore in Berlin zurückgebracht, da das Backlightbleeding des Geräts sehr störend war. Der freundliche und hilfsbereite Mitarbeiter hat nach einem kurzen Check der Ware sofort einen Ersatz angeboten und mitgegeben.
Das neue Gerät ist um Längen besser in der Schwarz-Darstellung (wenn auch nicht perfekt, aber damit kann ich leben), was mir erst im Vergleich so richtig auffällt.

Vielen Dank für den guten Service! Das war mein erster Einkauf bei Caseking und sicher nicht der Letzte!

... außerdem gab es Getränke und Gummibärchen


----------



## Medix560 (1. März 2018)

Hey Paul könntest du mal wen  anstupsen. Hab am 16.2 etwas bei euch storniert und mir wurde schon die ganze zeit veraprochen das mein geld zurücküberwiesen wird, aber bis jetzt nichts.

Kdnr: 10720731


----------



## Caseking-Paul (1. März 2018)

Darüber unterhalten wir uns doch schon in einem anderen Forum. o.O


----------



## chaotium (8. März 2018)

@Caseking:
Warum macht ihr nicht mal nen Sammeltread für allgemeines / Fragen auf. Wäre doch besser wenn man nicht für jeden Kram nen neuen Tread aufmacht? ^^


----------



## Caseking-Paul (9. März 2018)

Selbst wenn wir einen Sammelbeitrag auf machen, werden die Fragen in eigenen Themen gestellt. :'D


----------



## Eispala (6. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hier mal einen kleinen Bericht über den Caseking abgeben, da mir bei meinem Anliegen super geholfen wurde.

"Letzens" (Letze oder vorletze Woche) habe ich schlechten Gewissens einen Stuhl zurück gesendet, hierbei hatte ich mit dem Sperrgut so meine Probleme, und der Caseking support hat mir super geholfen.


Da diese Stühle nicht so einfach auseinander zu bauen sind, hat das ganze etwas gedauert, sodass ich dann 3 Tage vor Ablauf der Frist erst fertig mit einpacken war. (Habe auch etwas getrödelt)

Dann musste ich das Paket natürlich noch von GLS / DHL als Sperrgut zurücksenden, was allerdings nicht ganz geklappt hat. (Wahrscheinlich hatte ich das falsches eingegeben).

Habe dann bei Caseking angerufen, und wurde direkt an einen netten Herren aus der RMA Abteilung weitergeleitet. ( (Grüße gehen raus an den Philipp aus der RMA Abteilung  )

Er hat auch sofort mein Problem erkannt und hat mir direkt einen GLS Abholtermin organisiert.


Das ist jetzt grundsätzlich wahrscheinlich kein riesen Ding gewesen, aber da mir sehr schnell und freundlich geholfen wurde, dachte ich, ich könnte ja mal ein kleines Feedback geben.

Die Teile für mein nächstes PC Projekt kommen auf jeden Fall von Caseking


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (10. April 2018)

Meine Erfahrung mit Caseking
Objekt der Begierde: AOC AGON AG271UG, grad für 600 im Angebot, überall sonst 720+
Di 20.3. Monitor bestellt
Mi 21.3. Monitor da
      Oh Gott, Pixelfehler
Mi 21.3. Online Reklaformular ausgefüllt, mit ausführlicher Beschreibun in mm wo sich welche Art Pixelfehler befindet (es waren mehrere), angekreuzt, dass Austausch gegen gleiches Produkt gewünscht ist
Fr  23.3. Automatische bestätigung des Reklaformulars
Mi 28.3. Aufforderungsmail von Caseking zur Produktbewertung
      Es folgte ein Anruf von mir mit insgesammt 30min Warteschleife (ich musste zwischendurch ans Ladegerät)
Do 29.3. Eingang der Retourenmarke für DHL per Email
Sa  31.3. Das Paket ging auf die Rückreise.
      Anruf mit 15min Warteschleife, um in Erfahrung zu bringen, wann ich meinen Austausch bekomme, Antwort: da direkter Umtausch wegen Pixelfehler, etwa Mitte bis Ende der folgenden Woche, es seien ja noch 7 Auf Lager.
Fr  6.4. Anruf von mir (diesmal nur 9min Warteschleife) Was denn mit meinem Monitor sei, da ich noch nicht mal eine Eingangsbestätigung per Email bekam, Aussage Caseking: der Monitor von mir ist jetzt da, dass kann jetzt 
      aber noch 7-10 Tage dauern, man müsse prüfen, warum das Gerät defekt sei (Hä? Das war doch schon Klar?!) ich bekäme den also in der nächsten Woche, es sind ja noch 2 auf Lager.
Di 10.4. Email von Caseking, ich möge wegen der Rücküberweisung für meinen Widerruf meine Kontodaten übermitteln.
WTF
Anruf von mir, 23min Warteschleife, Aussage Casekin: die haben den Monitor nicht mehr, kommt auch nicht mehr rein, da im system keine Neubestellung von AOC ist.
ALTER, jetzt muss ich auf meine Rücküberweisung warten, um dann nochmal bei irgendeinem anderen Hersteller neu zu bestellen, und muss 120 Euro drauflegen, weil Caseking auf ganzer Linie verschlampt hat.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (11. April 2018)

Hunting_Nergal schrieb:


> weil Caseking auf ganzer Linie verschlampt hat.



Hallo Hunting_Nergal,

wir haben den Bildschirm weder gebaut, noch können wir dir ein Austauschgerät zuschicken, wenn uns der Hersteller keine Ware dieses Artikels zukommen lassen kann. Laut Gesetz können wir deshalb also nur einen Rücktritt vom Kauf durchführen, angenommen es hätte sich um eine Gewährleistungsabwicklung gehandelt. Darüber hinaus haben wir nun die "Austausch gegen gleiches Produkt"-Option in unserem Widerrufsformular entfernt, da hier streng genommen aus rechtlicher Sicht kein Austausch möglich ist, sondern eben nur ein Widerruf. Für Reklamationen mit Austausch müsste das entsprechende RMA-Formular genutzt werden, wobei bei Pixelfehlern mit der in der Regel immer bestehenden Pixelfehlerklasse II eben nicht jeder Pixelfehler als Reklamationsgrund anerkannt werden kann. Letzteres müssen wir hier also erst überprüfen, außerdem muss die Seriennummer sowie Selbstverschulden geprüft werden, was leider nicht innerhalb von 24h möglich ist. Es tut uns also leid, dass es aufgrund des Mangels hier nicht geklappt hat.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (12. April 2018)

Bitte Entschuldigen sie die Ausdrucksweise.
Es ging ja um eine dunklen Clusterfehler, und solche sind auch in der Pixelfehlerklasse II bei Fehlertyp 1 und 2 (ständig helle/dunkle Pixel) generell nicht zulässig, diese Fehler dürfen pro 5x5 Pixel nur einmal auftreten, bei einer zusammenhängenden Gruppe von ca10 in der Bildmitte, besteht da gar keine Diskussion. Dies wurde in der Fehlerbeschreibung auch so erfasst, mit genauer Angabe der Position in mm.
Natürlich können sie nicht austauschen, was sie nicht haben. Tatsache ist aber, dass zum Einsendezeitpunkt noch genug Bestand vorhanden war, bzw mir dies zumindest am Telefon 2mal so versichert wurde.


----------



## Subzero1612 (24. April 2018)

Meine Erfahrung mit Caseking. Ich habe mich entlschlossen mir eine Wasserkühlung in den PC einzubauen. Deshalb habe ich Lüftersteuerungen und Radiatoren bei Caseking gekauft. Und natürlich auch einen Ausgleichsbehälter mit Wasserpumpe. Und auch ein Lian Li PC -09WX ATX-Gehäuse – schwarz Window. Bei diesem Lian Li PC Gehäuse sind drei Led Streifen mitgeliefert worden von denen zwei bedauerlicherweise defekt waren. Da habe ich diese beiden defekten Led Streifen mit dem Retoure Aufkleber an Caseking zurückgesendet. Nach ein paar Tagen bekam ich dann Post. Caseking hatte mir die beiden defekten Led Streifen wieder zurückgeschickt und ich erhielt einen Zettel auf dem stand Kulanzrechnung Fehler Kunde: LED Strips defekt Nur Led Strips eingeschickt! Keine Ersatzteile verfügbar! Bitte kompletten Artikel uns zuschicken! Eigener Artikel zurück.

Mich wundert auch das die geschrieben haben keine Ersatzteile verfügbar denn diese LED Streifen werden auch einzeln von Casking vertrieben und waren laut Internetseite auch auf Lager.

Dann habe ich ein Fax an Caseking gesendet und denen geschildert das ich bereits meine komplette Hardware inklusive Radiatoren, Ausgleichsbehälter, Wasserpumpe und kompletten Wasserkreislauf in dieses PC Gehäuse eingebaut habe und somit nicht in der Lage bin das PC Gehäuse zurückzusenden. Bisher habe ich noch keine Antort erhalten. 

Ich finde es schon etwas eigenartig das ich Caseking das komplette PC Gehäuse zurücksenden soll nur weil zwei LED Streifen defekt sind. Ich bin schliesslich ein Jahrelanger Kunde in diesem Unternehmen und habe bei meinem letzten Einkauf über 1000 € gelassen.

Sollte sich jedenfalls herausstellen das ich das komplette PC Gehäuse tatsächlich zurücksenden muß was ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann weil es keinen Sinn macht in meinem Fall. Dann werde ich wohl bedauerlicherweise auf meinem Schaden sitzen bleiben. 

Liebe Grüße 
Zero




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subzero1612 (25. April 2018)

Heute hat mir Caseking neue Led Streifen zukommen lassen. Das die so schnell kommen hätte ich nicht gedacht. Jetzt bin ich wieder ein glücklicher und zufriedener Kunde. 

LG 

Zero


----------



## Caseking-Mike (30. April 2018)

Hallo Subzero1612,

dabei handelt es sich um eine Ausnahme, da diese Zubehörteile leider tatsächlich nicht in jedem Fall separat ausgetauscht werden können und es generell immer erforderlich ist, Produkte komplett zur reklamieren, weil auch wir Produkte nur komplett reklamieren können. In deinem Fall wäre das jedoch tatsächlich ein harter Fall gewesen, weshalb wir uns bemüht haben, hier eine andere Lösung zu finden.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## dergunia (8. Mai 2018)

aloha,

ich habe bisher immer mal wieder kleinigkeiten bei ck bestellt. ersatzteile oder erweiterungen oder einfach nur nice to have kram. was ich bei ck gut finde, ist die doch etwas größere auswahl an herstellern im bereich wasserkühlung. hier habe ich z.B. meine nanoxia-teile bestellt. im vergleich zu alternate ist hier der kunde mehr als bedient und hat die qual der wahl 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Subzero1612 (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo Subzero1612,

dabei handelt es sich um eine Ausnahme, da diese Zubehörteile leider tatsächlich nicht in jedem Fall separat ausgetauscht werden können und es generell immer erforderlich ist, Produkte komplett zur reklamieren, weil auch wir Produkte nur komplett reklamieren können. In deinem Fall wäre das jedoch tatsächlich ein harter Fall gewesen, weshalb wir uns bemüht haben, hier eine andere Lösung zu finden.

Hallo Caseking-Mike,

dafür habe ich natürlich auch Verständnis und vielen Dank für den Austausch der defekten Led Leisten und die Bemühungen. Ich habe ja auch schon damit gerechnet eventuell auf dem Schaden sitzen zu bleiben. Ich habe ja auch generell nichts dagegen die komplette Ware zurückzusenden. In meinem Fall hätte ich dann tatsächlich kräftig raufgezahlt. Da wäre es dann schon sinnvoller gewesen mir einfach neue Led Leisten zu kaufen. 

LG Zero


----------



## Nortburgh (17. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mir nun auch einen PC für knapp 4000 Euro konfiguriert und wollte evtl. Ende Juni bestellen.

Fragen: 
Bekommt man die OVP der Einzekkomponenten, zumindest Mainboard, Grafikkarte und Netzteil mitgesendet?
Leider bietet ihr in eurem Konfigurator bestimmte Teile nicht an, ich hätte gerne einen Cardreader in den 5,25 Zoll Schacht und eine Firewirekarte 
Ist sowas möglich? Leider konnte ich diese Artikel nicht auf der Webseite finden


----------



## Caseking-Mike (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo Northburg,

ja, du bekommst alle OVPs separat mitgeschickt. 

Wenn du Spezialwünsche hast, dann schick uns eine E-Mail an systems@caseking.de oder ruf an unter +49 (0)30 4036642-07 und sende uns deine persönliche Zusammenstellung mit Caseking-Artikelnummern, die wir dann überprüfen und dir ein freibleibendes Angebot machen, oder nenne uns die Artikelnummer eines unserer Systeme, bei dem du noch eine zusätzliche Modifikation wünschst und dann sagen wir dir, ob das so möglich ist. Wir weisen auch in jedem Produkttext zu Komplettsystemen auf diese Möglichkeiten hin.

Aber eins vorweg: Wir schreiben das Jahr 2018, nicht 2008, weshalb wir dir zwar noch Cardreader für den 5,25-Zoll-Schacht anbieten können (findest du einfach über die Suche), aber Firewire längst nicht mehr.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Nortburgh (18. Juni 2018)

Danke, ich habe das System bestellt.
Euer Mailsupport hatte mir in der Anfrage einen Einbaurahmen 5,25 auf 3,5 und einen Cardreader verlinkt.

3800 Euro ausgegeben, da wird mir warm ums Herz, aber sicherlich ein paar Jahre Ruhe und viel Spass mit der Rennmaschine


----------



## Nortburgh (29. Juni 2018)

Leider ist die Arctic Liquid Freezer 360 Wasserkühlung erst heute wieder verfügbar gewesen.
Nun hoffe ich das mein PC endlich gebaut wird 
Nächste Woche hatte ich schon mit ihm gerechnet eigentlich


----------



## Rocketeer67 (10. Juli 2018)

Ich hatte bei Caseking 2 Reklamationen: 1x Wasserpumpe mit schleifenden Geräuschen  und einen Schlauch "Ultraclear", welcher jedoch sehr milchig war. Nach den Reklamationen jeweils innerhalb eines Tages ein Rücksendeetikett und dann nach dem Eintreffen der Rücksendung bei Caseking innerhalb 3 Tagen die Gutschrift. 

Da kann man nicht klagen 

Dazu kommen einige Einzelbestellungen, welche ich auch immer nach 1 Tag Bearbeitungszeit hatte 

i love it! Danke Caseking!


----------



## Nortburgh (10. Juli 2018)

Mein 3800 Euro Rechner ist seit Samstag endlich da.

Bis auf dass bei einer Festplatte der Stromanschluss nicht eingesteckt war kann ich nicht klagen.
Sollte aber bei einer funktionierenden Qualitätskontrolle eigentlich nicht vorkommen.
Vor allem bei PCS die im Hause getestet und gebenchmarkt werden.
Da die andere Platte als einfache Volume von Caseking schon eingerichtet wurde hätte eigentlich auffallen müssen dass die zweite Platte garnicht da bzw. ansprechbar ist.

Entgegen der Aussage oben waren nicht alle OVPs dabei, das Netzteil fehlte.
Man schrieb mir dann das diese Verpackung nur auf vorherigen Wunsch mitgeschickt würde da sie erhöhte Portokosten verursache.
Ich wurde danach aber garnicht gefragt und man sagte mir weiter oben es werden alle OVP mitgesendet.
Ernsthaft, wegen 5,90 Euro anstatt 3,90 Porto (oder ähnlich) für ein grösseres Paket, bei einem Einkauf von 41xx Euro insgesamt stellt ihr euch so an?


Mein Edifier S730D Lautprechersystem ist innerhalb von drei Tagen geliefert worden und da lief alles wunderbar.
Dass bei der enthaltenen Klinke auf Chinch Anschlussleitung ein Wackler im Klinkenstecker war da kann Caseking nix für.
Hab mir dann eh ein optisches Kabel für 15 Euro (war das glaube ich) bei Amazon geordert.


Overall: 2 Produkte bestellt und zweimal fehlerhafte Ware erhalten, egal wie schlimm der Fehler am Ende war.
Jetzt rennt der PC natürlich und ich bin mit ihm zufrieden, sind schliesslich die Wunschkomponenten die ich mir ausgesucht habe, und das Soundsystem geht auch gut ab.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (10. Juli 2018)

Hallo Nortburgh,

1. Du betonst sehr oft den nominellen Verkaufspreis deines Systems, weshalb ich mal ganz grundsätzlich erklären möchte, dass unsere Marge davon nur einen Bruchteil darstellt und der Gesamtwert der Komponenten eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. Auch wir kaufen diese Komponenten ja beim Hersteller/Lieferanten ein und bezahlen dafür.

2. Selbstverständlich sind SATA-Stromstecker unserer Systeme immer eingesteckt und fester Bestandteil der Qualitätskontrolle, aber manchmal lösen die sich leider sehr leicht während des Transports. Dass wir das Laufwerk bereits eingerichtet hatten, erkennst du ganz leicht selber daran, dass es bereits partitioniert und formatiert ist und einfach funktioniert, sobald du das Kabel wieder einsteckst. 

Wir werden evaluieren, ob wir irgendeine kostengünstige und simple Befestigung für SATA-Stromstecker finden können, weil diese anders als SATA-Datenkabel eben nicht über Halteklammern verfügen. Sobald die Fertigungstoleranzen der in Asien gefertigten Plastikstecker nicht perfekt eingehalten werden, kann der Halt eben mal zu locker sein oder auch extrem fest. Ich denke jeder, der öfters mal einen PC zusammenbaut, dürfte beide Szenarien zur Genüge kennen.

3. Wir werden dir die Netzteilverpackung nachträglich zukommen lassen.

Normalerweise möchte niemand diese PSU-Packung haben, sondern nur die 'wichtigen' Verpackungen, während es eine Menge Kunden gibt, die sich eher darüber ärgern, wenn wir ihnen leere Umverpackungen extra zuschicken, weil das in deren Augen schlicht Müll ist. Einen unkomplizierten Kompromiss zu finden, mit dem jeder zufrieden ist, ist schwierig. Wir möchten auch verhindern, dass irrelevante Verpackungsauswahlmodalitäten den Bestellprozess verkomplizieren. Wir beschränken uns deshalb auf die relevanten Verpackungen, aber schicken nun nicht in jedem Fall jede noch so kleine Lüfterschachtel unaufgefordert mit. Wir werden erörtern, inwieweit es uns möglich ist, hier Kunden besser darauf hinzuweisen, dass hier eine vorherige, proaktive Wunschäußerung nötig ist. Dafür, dass ich aus Gewohnheit das Wort "alle" verwendet habe, kann ich nur um Verzeihung bitten, aber auf die Netzteilverpackung zu bestehen ist einfach äußerst untypisch und so selten, dass es mir nicht relevant erschien. 

4. Was du mit "5,90 Euro anstatt 3,90 Porto" meinst, verstehe ich nicht. 

Es gibt generell keine mir bekannten versicherten Versandangebote für 3,90€, wobei unsere Logistikkosten ohnehin nicht mit denen von Privatkunden kongruent sind und die Versandkosten im Shop nicht dem entsprechen, was wir tatsächlich bezahlen. Generell richten sich unsere Kosten auch nach dem Gewicht und der Paketgröße, die eben oft die Spezifikationen des für Privatkunden relevanten, günstigsten DHL-Onlinepakets überschreiten und gerade bei Systemen oft auch einen Sperrgutzuschlag erforderlich machen, während selbstverständlich weitere Zusatzkosten für eine dem Warenpreis angemessene Transportversicherung dazukommen. Aus dem Grund werden bei Komplettsystemen alle Versandkosten von uns subventioniert und nicht vollständig an den Kunden weitergeleitet.

Nur mal als anschauliches Beispiel für dich: Ein Komplettsystem mit über 10 kg Gewicht, Sperrgutmaßen und einem Wert von 3.800€ inklusive Versicherung würde dich als Privatperson bei DHL nicht 5,90€ kosten, sondern 54,98€, inklusive Online-Rabatt. 

Auf die Frage, ob wir uns bei Versandkosten wirklich "so anstellen" und irgendwie knausrig sind, kann ich also nur sagen: nein, ganz im Gegenteil. Und wie gesagt, du bekommst deine Netzteilverpackung von uns kostenlos nachgeschickt.

5. Dass deine Edifier-Boxen einen Wackelkontakt hatten, können wir natürlich weder vorhersehen, noch beeinflussen und dafür gibt es die Möglichkeit, jederzeit kostenfrei einen Widerruf oder eine Reklamation durchzuführen.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Nortburgh (10. Juli 2018)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort und die Mühe die du dir damit gemacht hast.

Das Laufwerk war nicht eingerichtet, es funktionierte nach dem einstecken eben nicht.
Mir war schon klar dass sowas auf dem Transport passieren kann, aber da es nach dem einstecken nicht funktionierte heißt es für mich dass es beim Zusammenbau passierte.
Naja kann halt passieren und ich bin ja kein DAU und habe es hin bekommen und es danach auch partitioniert.
Es ist halt nur ein riesen Schreck und erstmal Ärger wenn du dein neues ( und ja, teures  ) System auspackst und es funktioniert etwas nicht.

Zu den Verpackungen.
Ich meinte das so, zwei Tage vor dem Rechner kam ein sehr kleiner Karton an in dem nur die Verpackung der Grafikkarte drin war, die drei Getränkedosen und eine CD
Da hätte man einfach einen grösseren Karton nehmen können und für wahrscheinlich dasselbe Porto oder zwei Euro mehr die Netzteilverpackung mitsenden können.
Aber OK es war ein Verständnisproblem und ich ging davon aus dass alle OVP auch alle OPV sind.
Danke wenn ihr es schafft mir die Verpackung nachzusenden, dafür habe ich mein Edifier behalten, siehe unten, und mir selber ein neues Kabel besorgt 


@Edifier
War ja nur der Stecker des Kabels, soll ich dafür den 30kg Trümmer zurück senden, das ist nun auch nicht nötig, hab mir halt ein Kabel besorgt und somit dann euch ein bisschen Arbeit erspart 
Das ist auch kein Akt....


Ich habe auch noch nicht das Hintergrundbild verändert weil es so ganz nett aussieht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3adex (12. Juli 2018)

Meine Erfahrungen: bisher alles wunderbar, Kundenservice via Twitter auch super. Das einzig was mich extremst nervt, sind die ewigen Wartezeiten vom delide di mate 2 und das man dann nicht mal informationen bekommt... Ich versteh nicht wieso man sich nicht eine andere Firma zum produzieren sucht wenn die aktuelle scheinbar ausnahmslos überfordert ist...


----------



## Gast20190527 (27. Juli 2018)

Was mich an Caseking stört und immer wieder davon abhält dort zu bestellen ist einfach das die Lieferung ums verrecken nicht von heute auf morgen klappt. Egal wann ich bestelle und wann verschickt wird laut Mail. Obwohl zwichen Mail und DHL Ticket erstellung auch meist 5 Stunden liegen. Wieso ist das nur bei Caseking so? Liegt das wirklich am DHL Lager ?  Pakete die 200km weiter weg versendet wurden schaffen es immer in einer Nacht.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (28. Juli 2018)

Wir bieten DHL Express an, wenn es schneller gehen soll, wobei es hier auch auf den Bestellzeitpunkt am Tag ankommt. Ansonsten ergibt sich die Versanddauer selbstverständlich nicht ausschließlich aus unserer Kommissionierungsgeschwindigkeit, an der es in der Regel nichts auszusetzen gibt, sondern auch daraus, wann, wie oft und wie schnell DHL oder andere Versanddienstleister bei uns Waren abholen und wie schnell diese dann transportiert werden können. Hinzu kommt die Tatsache, dass unser Logistikzentrum mitten in Berlin liegt, die Versandzentren jedoch meist etwas außerhalb der (ziemlich großen) Stadt. Schließlich spielt dann auch der Wohnort des Bestellers eine Rolle, wobei hier die reine Entfernung zu uns per Luftlinie auch nicht das wichtigste Kriterium darstellt, sondern die gesamte Logistikanbindung relativ zu unserem Standort. Es gibt viele Kunden, bei denen klappt die Lieferung zum nächsten Tag, aber aufgrund der verschiedenen Einflussfaktoren, können wir es nicht garantieren. Ich kann dir auch versichern, dass dies nicht "nur" bei uns so ist. Ganz allgemein gibt es heutzutage immer öfter den extrem hohen Konsumerwartungen mancher Kunden widerstrebende Grenzen des physikalisch, logistisch und menschlich Möglichen, für die wir nur um Verständnis bitten können. Eine häufige Ursache dafür ist die sich verstärkende Orientierung an internationalen Großkonzernen.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Gast20190527 (28. Juli 2018)

Es ist ja schön das du darauf reagiert hast und mir erklären wolltest wie heute die Logik und Logistik funktioniert, aber an dem faden Beigeschmack der dafür sorgt das man sich eine Bestellung bei euch zweimal überlegt, ändert das einfach nichts.  Was meinen Teil jetzt betrifft ohne groß abschweifen zu wollen, passiert das tatsächlich NUR bei euch. Ich habe wenn ich mal Hardware bestelle, bei jedem Shop, am Folgetag meine Lieferung. Oftmals sogar via DHL Standart gratis Versand. Was den Bestellzeitpunkt angeht, hast du recht. Aber eine Bestellung die Donnerstags nach Öffnungszeit bei euch getätigt wird, wird eigentlich laut Logik am Freitag morgen bearbeitet. Wenn es nach Reihenfolge der Bestellungen geht. Eine Versandmail habe ich gestern um 13 Uhr erhalten, das DHL Ticket selbst wurde aber erst gegen 17 Uhr erstellt. In meinen Augen lag hier der Fehler. 

Wie gesagt, es hinterlässt für mich jedenfalls einen faden Beigeschmack und ich muss einfach aktiv überlegen ob ich bei euch bestelle. Zumal ihr ja auch nicht auf Rechnung liefert sondern das Geld immer direkt bei euch sein muss. Da sind die Erwartungen natürlich automatisch höher.  Das gute ist das es nicht oft nervt, ich bestelle nicht sooo oft bei euch. Dummerweise wohne ich auch nicht grad in einer Ecke wo mehr als eine ARLT Filiale ist und die fallen aufgrund des Kundenservices und des P/L sowieso raus.


----------



## chaotium (29. Juli 2018)

Verzogene und verwöhnte Gesellschaft, alles muss jetzt und sofort passieren. Sei froh dass Du diesen Luxus genießen kannst. In anderen Ländern KÄMPFT MAN UMS ÜBERLEBEN und du jammerst hier wegen ein nicht über lebenswichtiges stück Elektronik rum!

Ihr wisst einfach nichts mehr zu schätzen, Es wird heut zutage nur noch rumgemault und gejämmert. Man sollte euch einfach für ein paar Wochen nach Afrika schicken.
Wenn Du der meinung bist Caseking ist nichts für dich dann lass es einfach. Niemand zwingt dich.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (30. Juli 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> am Freitag morgen



-> Entspricht dem Zeitpunkt in der Woche mit dem maximalen Versandaufkommen.



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Eine Versandmail habe ich gestern um 13 Uhr erhalten, das DHL Ticket selbst wurde aber erst gegen 17 Uhr erstellt.



-> Wie ich schon vermutet habe, hat dann in dem Fall die Kapazität von DHL bei den vorherigen Abholungen nicht ausgereicht und die Ware lag fertig und auf den Abtransport wartend bis 17 Uhr im Warenausgang, während erst der Scan durch DHL bei der dann erfolgten Abholung den Tracking-Link erstellt hat. Es tut uns leid, aber wir werden deine Erwartungen hier unglücklicherweise nicht immer erfüllen können, weil wir daran nichts ändern können.

Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass deine Wortwahl mit "fader Beigeschmack" ein bisschen so klingt, als wären wir irgendwie Betrüger, obwohl es sich hier einfach um eine in unserem Fall nicht so einfach zu lösende Realität der Versandprozesse handelt. Wir zwingen dich selbstverständlich nicht dazu, bei uns zu bestellen und können im Falle einer nicht zu vermeidenden Bestellung ggf. nur um einen Tag zusätzliche Geduld bitten. Am Ende ergibt sich daraus auch eine Versandzeit, die wir subjektiv noch als zumutbar und "normal" bezeichnen würden.



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Zumal ihr ja auch nicht auf Rechnung liefert sondern das Geld immer direkt bei euch sein muss.



-> Du kannst einerseits gern per Nachnahme bestellen, aber da sind dir vermutlich die Gebühren ein Dorn im Auge. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass uns zumindest bei Privatkunden die Zahlungsmoral leider erfahrungsgemäß zu schlecht ist und die im PC-Hardwarebereich entstehenden Inkassokosten aufgrund von Betrugsversuchen oder sonstigen Zahlungsausfällen schlicht zu hoch sind. Wir evaluieren jedoch langfristig, ob uns ein entsprechender Zahlungsdienstleister hier eventuell einen realistischen Deal machen könnte. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## INU.ID (30. Juli 2018)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Wir werden evaluieren, ob wir irgendeine kostengünstige und simple Befestigung für SATA-Stromstecker finden können,


Wollte nur mal kurz anmerken, in der Firma in der ich früher PCs im Akkord gebaut habe, haben wir nach dem Funktionstest (kurz bevor der PC eingepackt wird) immer einen kleinen "Klecks" Heißkleber auf die problematischen (weil keinen Widerhaken) Stecker aufgetragen (zb. auch auf den IDE-Stecker, SATA gab es damals ja noch nicht*g*). Wenn man das richtig macht hält es genug um ein lösen des Steckers auf dem Transportweg (auch nach Jahren^^) zu verhindern, und es kann trotzdem noch mit dem Fingernagel rasch wieder entfernt werden.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (30. Juli 2018)

Zahlung auf Rechnung klingt gut. Wie wär's für mich als guten Kunden ab 5 erfolgreichen Bestellungen ...  ? 
Ich kennen keinen Hardwareversand, welcher für Privatkunden Zahlung auf Rechnung anbietet. Für den Kunden ist es dann aber bei Firma "Noname"  im Internet auch ein Risiko zu bestellen. So hat halt jeder sein Risiko. Einfach bei Händlern mit guten Bewertungen bestellen, dann minimiert sich das Risiko.  Ganz nebeinbei bietet mir Paypal bei einigen Zahlungen auch immer mal wieder "Bezahlung in 14 Tagen" an. Damit ist das Risiko gleich NULL.

An alle tapferen Caseking - Mitarbeiter, welche meine nervenden Fragen zur PC-Komponentenauswahl immer wieder geduldig und ausführlich beantwortet haben noch mal ein ganz großes Dankeschön ! 
DIESER Service ist ganz sicher nicht selbstverständlich und rechtfertigt auch, nicht immer nur beim billigesten Anbieter zu kaufen. Service und Qualität kosten halt, erstaunlich - oder ?  

Und SO sieht das Ergebnis aus:


----------



## Gast20190527 (30. Juli 2018)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> -> Entspricht dem Zeitpunkt in der Woche mit dem maximalen Versandaufkommen.



das ist mir durchaus bewusst



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass deine Wortwahl mit "fader Beigeschmack" ein bisschen so klingt, als wären wir irgendwie Betrüger, obwohl es sich hier einfach um eine in unserem Fall nicht so einfach zu lösende Realität der Versandprozesse handelt. Wir zwingen dich selbstverständlich nicht dazu, bei uns zu bestellen und können im Falle einer nicht zu vermeidenden Bestellung ggf. nur um einen Tag zusätzliche Geduld bitten. Am Ende ergibt sich daraus auch eine Versandzeit, die wir subjektiv noch als zumutbar und "normal" bezeichnen würden.



Ich sehe hier keinerlei Bedeutung das ihr Betrüger seid. Ein fader Beigeschmack entsteht völlig automatisch wenn eine Erwartung eines Menschen nicht erfüllt wird. Hier entscheidet auch jeder Mensch für sich selbst was er als okay empfindet und was nicht. Ihr mögt das als Okay ansehen wenn die Ware einen tag später geliefert wird, ein anderer sieht das eben nicht so. 



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> -> Du kannst einerseits gern per Nachnahme bestellen, aber da sind dir vermutlich die Gebühren ein Dorn im Auge. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass uns zumindest bei Privatkunden die Zahlungsmoral leider erfahrungsgemäß zu schlecht ist und die im PC-Hardwarebereich entstehenden Inkassokosten aufgrund von Betrugsversuchen oder sonstigen Zahlungsausfällen schlicht zu hoch sind. Wir evaluieren jedoch langfristig, ob uns ein entsprechender Zahlungsdienstleister hier eventuell einen realistischen Deal machen könnte.



Ich weis schon warum ihr keine Rechnung anbietet, mir war schon vorher klar was das für Gründe hat. Ich kann das sogar nachvollziehen. Nachnahme ist aus zwei gründen selbstverständlich keine Alternative. 1. ich bin zu 99% nicht zuhause wenn DHL hier rum fährt und auch kein anderer der das paket bezahlen könnte. 2. Ich komme meist erst nach Hause wenn die Paketshops geschlossen haben. Die Gebühren sind natürlich auch ein Thema und diesen Aufwand überhaupt nicht wert. Meist ist ja sogar der Versand gratis. Bei euch halt leider nicht. Velleicht als Idee für euch noch, Paypal bietet auch Rechnungen an. Wieso nutzt ihr das nicht? Ich denke die Kosten sind das Problem für euch.

Aber das ganze Thema ist ja sowieso erledigt denke ich, ich sagte ja schon das ich sowieso nicht so oft bei euch bestelle. Gründe gebe ich hier offen nicht an, nicht das ihr mir noch Rufmord oder sowas unterstellt. 

@Rocketeer: was ist denn wenn man keine Beratung benötigt ? Wo ist dann der Vorteil?


----------



## Rocketeer67 (30. Juli 2018)

> @Rocketeer: was ist denn wenn man keine Beratung benötigt ? Wo ist dann der Vorteil?



Das kannst du nur für dich entscheiden. Ich kaufe nicht gerne bei Wald- und Wiesenhändlern, die ggf. mal schnell umfirmieren oder Probleme bei Retouren machen. Ist doch ok, wenn du nicht bei Caseking kaufen willst. Deine freie Entscheidung, ich schildere nur meinen Eindruck / meine Erlebnisse. Darum geht's doch hier.

Noch eines: wie viele Händler sind denn hier im Forum vertreten und bieten überhaupt eine solche Kundenplattform an ?


----------



## Flexsist (30. Juli 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal kurz anmerken, in der Firma in der ich früher PCs im Akkord gebaut habe, haben wir nach dem Funktionstest (kurz bevor der PC eingepackt wird) immer einen kleinen "Klecks" Heißkleber auf die problematischen (weil keinen Widerhaken) Stecker aufgetragen (zb. auch auf den IDE-Stecker, SATA gab es damals ja noch nicht*g*). Wenn man das richtig macht hält es genug um ein lösen des Steckers auf dem Transportweg (auch nach Jahren^^) zu verhindern, und es kann trotzdem noch mit dem Fingernagel rasch wieder entfernt werden.



Habt ihr das auch bei CPU Kühler gemacht? Ich habe hier noch ein sehr altes MB mit AMD Sockel wo der CPU Kühler auch mit Heißkleber fixiert wurde auf beiden Seiten. 
Und, das hat nicht mit dem Thema zu tun, ich vermisse  an der Klammer den Hebel um den CPU Kühler zu lösen. Ich weiß bis heute nicht was für eine CPU darunter steckt.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (31. Juli 2018)

Könnte man den CPU-Typ nicht auch anderweitig bestimmen? ^^


----------



## Flexsist (31. Juli 2018)

Wenn man noch passende Hardware hätte um das Mainboard nochmal aufleben zu lassen sicher. Aber ich habe derzeit nichts passendes glaube ich. Ist auch eigentlich nicht so wichtig,  wollte nur fragen wegen dem Heißkleber da INU.ID halt meinte wegen Transportsicherung. Habe ich bis dahin auch noch nie gesehen. Und das Mainboard war auch nie bei mir im Betrieb. Es war aus dem PC vom Großvater. Ich habs halt nur als Deko im Schrank stehen.  Bei dem CPU Kühler handelt es sich übrigens um einen Arctic Cooling Copper Silent 2TC. Der scheint  ganz schön teuer zu sein.


----------



## JonnyWho (1. August 2018)

hier stand mist.


----------



## Tech (12. Oktober 2018)

In Sachen Gewährleistung bisher nur Schlechte.   Die Gewähleistungsabteilung ist so gut wie nicht zu erreichen. Wenn man doch mal das Glück hat, jemanden zu erwischen, wird man verschaukelt. Die Zeiten der telefonischen Gewähleistungsabteilung sind auch völlig unzeitgemäß.
Deren Stühle (Nitro Concepts) kann ich auch nicht empfehlen. Nur  Probleme z.B. Knacken und Knarren, Dämpfer zu klein und das Polster löst  sich nach nicht einmal zwei Jahren auf.
Und nun das Beste zum Schluß, Produktbewertungen werden ohne Nachricht gelöscht.


----------



## ToflixGamer (12. Oktober 2018)

Äußerst positive Erfahrungen!
Habe mir einen Monitor bestellt, der nicht mal 24h nach meiner Bestellung (war direkt nach dem Release) um 50€ reduziert wurde. Nach einer Nachricht, in der ich freundlich fragte, ob es denn eventuell eine Möglichkeit der Preisanpassung gäbe (hätte den Monitor ohnehin behalten und das auch so geschrieben!) habe ich direkt eine Mail zurückbekommen, in der mir gesagt wurde, dass ich die 50€ auf mein Kundenkonto gutgeschrieben bekommen habe.
Das ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit und ihr seid wahrscheinlich der einzige Shop, der das so handhabt!

@Tech: Kann es vielleicht sein, dass du deine Bewertungen nicht in allzu nettem Ton verfasst hast und die deshalb gelöscht wurde? Wenn man entsprechende Ausdrücke verwendet, würde ich mir als Händler auch vorbehalten, die Bewertungen zu löschen.
Wenn du solche Probleme hast, dann gibts immer noch den Mailsupport. Die haben mir bisher IMMER innerhalb des nächsten (Werk-)Tages zurückgeschrieben.


----------



## Tech (12. Oktober 2018)

Es war einfach nur mein Eindruck von dem Produkt ohne jegliche Beleidigungen oder ähnliches.


----------



## Tech (12. Oktober 2018)

ToflixGamer schrieb:


> ...Die haben mir bisher IMMER innerhalb des nächsten (Werk-)Tages zurückgeschrieben.



Das hört sich doch gut an. Ich bin gespannt. 

Ich fühle mich von der Kuchenbude echt schlecht behandelt und werde jedem abraten dort zu kaufen. Von den hohen Preisen mal abgesehen.


----------



## chaotium (13. Oktober 2018)

Tech schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an. Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> Ich fühle mich von der Kuchenbude echt schlecht behandelt und werde jedem abraten dort zu kaufen. Von den hohen Preisen mal abgesehen.



Man kann auch eine neutrale Bewertung verfassen, anscheinend ist es bei einigen Leuten nicht möglich. Und einen shop schlecht reden zeigt einfach den Charakter.
Niemand zwingt dich bei Caseking was zu bestellen. 

PS: Öffentliches schlechtreden oder Haten wirft einem in ein schlechtes Licht. Probleme klärt man direkt mit einem Hersteller usw, aber nicht öffentlich.


----------



## Tech (13. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Man kann auch eine neutrale Bewertung verfassen, anscheinend ist es bei einigen Leuten nicht möglich. Und einen shop schlecht reden zeigt einfach den Charakter.
> Niemand zwingt dich bei Caseking was zu bestellen.
> 
> PS: Öffentliches schlechtreden oder Haten wirft einem in ein schlechtes Licht. Probleme klärt man direkt mit einem Hersteller usw, aber nicht öffentlich.



Wieso sollte ich eine neutrale Bewertung verfassen, wenn ich negative Erfahrungen mit dem Händler machen musste?  Ich habe es ja persönlich versucht. Mir wurde zwei mal telefonisch Ersatz versprochen. Angekommen ist beide Male nichts. Diese Woche habe ich mehrmals gegen 17:30 Uhr versucht dort anzurufen. Es geht keiner ans Telefon. Es ist also wegen Haten noch schlecht reden, sondern meine persönliche Erfahrung. Warum sollte man die nicht öffentlich machen? Wo hier doch die Erfahrungen mit Caseking erfagt wurden.

Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Charakter zutun. Was du hier machst, ist ein Aufruf zur Zensur und das geht ja mal garnicht!


----------



## chaotium (13. Oktober 2018)

Tech schrieb:


> Gewähleistungsabteilung



Gibt es nicht, nennt sich RMA abteilung. Wie lange hast Du schon den Stuhl? Länger als 6 Monate? Glückwunsch deine Gewährleistung 
hat sich verabschiedet 




Tech schrieb:


> Die Zeiten der telefonischen Gewähleistungsabteilung sind auch völlig unzeitgemäß.



Wieso? Reichen dir die 18 Uhr nicht aus? Dann Probiers am nächsten Tag. Schließlich arbeiten dort auch nur Menschen und die wollen auch mal Feierabend haben




Tech schrieb:


> Deren Stühle (Nitro Concepts) kann ich auch nicht empfehlen.



Ähm die sind von Nitro Concepts und nicht Caseking! Diese Stühle bekommst Du auch anderst wo.




Tech schrieb:


> Diese Woche habe ich mehrmals gegen 17:30 Uhr versucht dort anzurufen. Es geht keiner ans Telefon.



Die Arbeitswoche hat auch mehrere Tage, dann Probiert man es weiter. Das Rumgehäule dass niemand sofort ans
Telefongeht macht schon seinen Eindruck.




Tech schrieb:


> Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Charakter zutun. Was du hier machst, ist ein Aufruf zur Zensur und das geht ja mal garnicht!



Doch das zeigt einen schlechten Charakter wenn man erstmal hier rumflennt weil niemand sofort antwortet.
Hast Du mal hier die Leute von Caseking direkt angeschrieben und gewartet ob Sie antworten?

Deine Post lesen sich hier wie ein Kleinkind das nicht das sofort bekommt wie es will. Man kann sich auch normal äußern wie hey Caseking mein Stuhl macht
nach X Monaten schon Probleme. Wäre toll wenn sich einer meldet.


----------



## Tech (13. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wie lange hast Du schon den Stuhl? Länger als 6 Monate? Glückwunsch deine Gewährleistung
> hat sich verabschiedet



 Falsch in Deutschland ist vom Gesetzgeber 24 Monate Gewährleistung vorgeschrieben. Du meinst die gesetzliche Garantie mit 6 Monaten. Davon abgesehen, gibt Nitro Concepts 2 Jahre Garantie, welche beim Händler geltend gemacht werden muss. So steht es auf der Seite von Nitro Concepts: "Nitro Concepts gewährt auf alle Gaming-Stühle eine *Garantie von 2 Jahren*  ab Warenerhalt. Natürlicher Verschleiß durch üblichen Gebrauch ist von  den Garantieleistungen ausgeschlossen. Die Garantieabwicklung findet  ausschließlich über den Fachhändler oder unsere direkten  Distributionspartner statt. Bei Fragen stehen wir jederzeit über unser  Kontaktformular oder unsere Social-Media-Kanäle zur Verfügung. Innerhalb  der Europäischen Union können Käufer darüber hinaus die gesetzlich  vorgeschriebene Sachmängelhaftung (Gewährleistung) beim Händler in  Anspruch nehmen. "

Als ich den Stuhl dort gekauft habe, gab es die nirgenwo anders. Wenn du dich an so etwas hoch ziehst ist dir nicht mehr zu helfen. 

Auf die restlichen Einschätzungen deinerseits werde ich nicht eingehen. Ich habe Alles ausreichend, zum Teil mehrfach, dargelegt.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Tech,

unsere Reklamationsabteilung hat jeden Werktag bis 18 Uhr geöffnet und traditionell ist kurz vor Feierabend die schlechteste Zeit für einen Telefonanruf, weil dann meist ganz besonders viele Anrufer in den Leitungen sind.



Tech schrieb:


> Die Zeiten der telefonischen Gewähleistungsabteilung sind auch völlig unzeitgemäß.



Ja eben. Warum schreibst du uns deshalb nicht einfach eine Mail oder direkt hier im Forum? Oder auf Facebook oder Twitter? Oder forderst einfach eine Reklamation per Reklamationsformular an, so wie es gedacht ist. Die Telefonnummer ist auch gar nicht primär dazu gedacht, eine Gewährleistungsabwicklung einzuleiten. Dass du eine Abholung möchtest, lese ich hier leider nur so zwischen den Zeilen raus. Ich würde und könnte(!) dir sogar vermutlich ganz einfach weiterhelfen, aber du nennst hier weder klar, worum es überhaupt geht, noch gibst du deine Kundennummer an.

Darüber hinaus kann ich dir versichern, dass wir generell niemals irgendwelche Bewertungen löschen, ganz einfach deshalb, weil es völlig absurd wäre, diese erst freizuschalten, nur um sie später doch zu löschen. Keine Bewertung kann bei uns direkt erscheinen, weil wir aus rechtlichen Gründen jede Bewertung zunächst prüfen müssen. Bewertungen, die uns als Händler bewerten, haben auch nichts mit einer Produktbewertung zu tun, weshalb solche gar nicht erst freigeschaltet werden, genau wie bei jedem anderen Händler auch – falls das ein Problem mit deiner Bewertung gewesen ist. Für Händlererfahrungen gibt es entsprechende Bewertungsportale. 



Tech schrieb:


> Falsch in Deutschland ist vom Gesetzgeber 24 Monate Gewährleistung vorgeschrieben.



Richtig, aber die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Sachmängelhaftung gilt ausschließlich für Mängel, die bei Gefahrübergang (also bei Warenerhalt) bereits existiert haben, nicht jedoch für Verschleiß und Abnutzungen. Nach 6 Monaten endet dafür die Beweislastumkehr und der Kunde muss einen gerichtsfesten Nachweis darüber führen, dass ein Mangel nicht erst später entstanden ist. In deinem Fall dürfte das also eigentlich der Fall sein, jedoch ist es für uns prinzipiell kein Problem, trotzdem Ersatz zu schicken.



Tech schrieb:


> Du meinst die gesetzliche Garantie mit 6 Monaten.



Das ist schlicht falsch. Eine Garantie ist immer eine freiwillige Leistung des Produktherstellers und ist niemals gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. 



Tech schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, gibt Nitro Concepts 2 Jahre Garantie, welche beim Händler geltend gemacht werden muss. So steht es auf der Seite von Nitro Concepts: "Nitro Concepts gewährt auf alle Gaming-Stühle eine *Garantie von 2 Jahren*  ab Warenerhalt. Natürlicher Verschleiß durch üblichen Gebrauch ist von  den Garantieleistungen ausgeschlossen.



Beachte auch hier den Teil mit dem Verschleiß. Ansonsten benötige ich für eine Weiterbearbeitung deine Kunden- oder Bestellnummer, weil ich sonst natürlich nicht wissen kann, wer du bist.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## chaotium (13. Oktober 2018)

Das nenne ich einen Service wenn man sich noch um 11 Uhr einloggt ^^


----------



## Tech (13. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Das nenne ich einen Service wenn man sich noch um 11 Uhr einloggt ^^



Tatsächlich  Um 23 Uhr hätte ich das nicht einmal in der Woche erwartet.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (14. Oktober 2018)

Du hast leider immer noch keine Kunden- oder Bestellnummer genannt oder habe ich sie einfach irgendwo übersehen? 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## ToflixGamer (15. Oktober 2018)

Caseking ist ja ohnehin äußerst kulant, wenn man also einfach freundlich nachgefragt hätte, dann wäre es sicherlich gar kein Problem gewesen, Ersatzteile zu erhalten oder ähnliches. Aber auch da spielt halt der Ton die Musik.
Wenn man nicht mal einen freundlichen Satz zusammenbringt, braucht man ja nun wirklich nicht erwarten, dass man dann den besten Service allerzeiten bekommt.


----------



## Tech (15. Oktober 2018)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Du hast leider immer noch keine Kunden- oder Bestellnummer genannt oder habe ich sie einfach irgendwo übersehen?
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> Mike



Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe das Problem am 12.10. über das Kontaktformular gemeldet. Falls sich da nichts tut, komme ich gern auf das Angebot zurück.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Tech,

wie du meinst, jedoch ist es etwas seltsam, dass du dir von mir nicht einfach helfen lassen möchtest. Manche Kunden verwenden auch im Jahr 2018 noch Mail-Adresse von web.de, freenet.de oder GMX.de, die notorisch schlechte Spamfilter nutzen und immer mal wieder unsere Antwortmails blockieren. Schau da also auch mal nach, falls du keine Antwort bekommst.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Tech (24. Oktober 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ähm die sind von Nitro Concepts und nicht Caseking! Diese Stühle bekommst Du auch anderst wo.



Beide Unternehmen haben den gleichen Geschäftsführer Kay Kostadinov und die gleiche Adresse. Die sollen nichts miteinander zu tun haben?



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Caseking ist ja ohnehin äußerst kulant, wenn  man also einfach freundlich nachgefragt hätte, dann wäre es sicherlich  gar kein Problem gewesen, Ersatzteile zu erhalten oder ähnliches. Aber  auch da spielt halt der Ton die Musik.
> Wenn man nicht mal einen freundlichen Satz zusammenbringt, braucht man  ja nun wirklich nicht erwarten, dass man dann den besten Service  allerzeiten bekommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da habe ich leider andere Erfahrungen machen müssen. Telefonische Versprechen werden gebrochen. Es passiert rein garnichts. Da frage ich mich wozu die Hotline da ist.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (24. Oktober 2018)

Tech schrieb:


> Da habe ich leider andere Erfahrungen machen müssen. Telefonische Versprechen werden gebrochen. Es passiert rein garnichts. Da frage ich mich wozu die Hotline da ist.



Falls es bei dir zu derartigen Vorkommnissen gekommen ist, bitte ich dafür um Verzeihung. Wenn es ein Problem dieser Art gibt, dann melde dich ganz einfach noch einmal schriftlich oder hier im Forum. Es ist in keinem Fall Absicht und das was zugesagt wurde, bekommst du auch.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Rocketeer67 (31. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, ich habe einen Lian Li Strimer 24-Pin RGB für 15 € in den Warenkorb gepackt ( heutiges Angebot ) , musste kurz telefonieren und wollte den Warenkorb dann bestellen. Ich fand es überhaupt nicht witzig, dass der Strimer im Warenkorb jetzt plötzlich 50 € kostet ...  Glücklicherweise habe ich es noch gemerkt.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (1. November 2018)

Hallo Rocketeer67,

Das war dann leider Pech, denn es handelte sich dabei um ein limitiertes Rabatt-Angebot anlässlich der CMG Cyberweek. Diese Angebote sind zeitlich begrenzt gültig und auch nur, solange der Vorrat reicht.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Rocketeer67 (1. November 2018)

Schade. Ich hatte das Teil schonmal bei euch gekauft aber direkt defekt erhalten. Die Erstattung hat dann zwar geklappt, jedoch habe ich davor zurückgeschreckt, dass zweite Mal das gleiche zu bestellen. Für den Preis wäre ich das Risiko eingegangen. Aber jetzt habe ich gelernt, dass man bei euch jeden Preis im Warenkorb nochmal kontrollieren sollte, um nicht mal schnell mehr bezahlen zu müssen. Das ist schon traurig.

PS: andere Händler lösen das fairer: dort gibt es bspw. einen Counter der rückwärts läuft, sobald ich einen Aktionsartikel in den Warenkorb lege. Bei euch habe ich einfach mal schnell den 3-fachen Preis gegenüber der Aktion. sorry, das ginge auch anders!


----------



## Caseking-Mike (1. November 2018)

Hallo Rocketeer67,

ich verstehe zwar generell deine Verärgerung, aber nicht den speziellen Part mit dem Warenkorb. Der Warenkorb ist eben einfach nur ein Ort, in dem temporär Produkte gesammelt werden, für die du einen Bestellwunsch abschicken möchtest und solange das nicht passiert ist, können sich Preise natürlich jederzeit ändern. Die Preisübersicht findest du erst einen Klick weiter in der Kasse und noch einmal die finale Bestellübersicht kurz vor dem Absenden der Bestellung, in der auch mehrere Häkchen und Bestätigungen nötig sind, bevor die Bestellung platziert wird. Es ist also völlig ausgeschlossen, dass du irgendwie hättest unbemerkt mehr bezahlen müssen, zumal es dir dann obendrein auch noch beim Bezahlvorgang selbst aufgefallen wäre und eine Stornierung ist selbstverständlich jederzeit problemlos möglich.



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> PS: andere Händler lösen das fairer: dort gibt es bspw. einen Counter der rückwärts läuft, sobald ich einen Aktionsartikel in den Warenkorb lege. Bei euch habe ich einfach mal schnell den 3-fachen Preis gegenüber der Aktion. sorry, das ginge auch anders!



Es hat doch gar nichts mit "fair" oder "unfair" zu tun, wenn wir ein bestimmtes Kontingent einer Ware zu einem vergünstigten Angebotspreis verkaufen. Dann gilt da eben: Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst. Wir können die Zukunft und damit die Nachfrage auch nicht vorhersagen, weshalb es logischerweise keinen Counter geben kann. Die zeitliche Begrenzung ist auf der Aktionsseite der CMG Cyberweek angegeben. Und nein, eine Stückzahlanzeige bauen wir absichtlich nicht ein, die wird bei vielen Konkurrenten ohnehin, wie drücke ich es am besten aus, kreativ verändert dargestellt.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Rocketeer67 (2. November 2018)

Hallo Caseking-Mike, ja es ist immer so, jede Seite sieht es anders. Ich stöbere eben auch gerne mal weiter, wenn ich einen für mich interessanten Artikel gefunden habe. Dabei kann dann leider auch mal ein Angebot enden. 

Ich kann mich aber trotzdem auch nur wiederholen, nach wie vor kann ich eure Kundenbetreuung, den Service und die Kulanz die ich bereits erfahren habe vorbehaltlos weiterempfehlen! 
Das unterscheidet einen guten Händler von einem Händler.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (12. November 2018)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Es hat doch gar nichts mit "fair" oder "unfair" zu tun, wenn wir ein bestimmtes Kontingent einer Ware zu einem vergünstigten Angebotspreis verkaufen. Dann gilt da eben: Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.


Was spricht dagegen das eine Preisänderung im Warenkorb speziell gekennzeichnet wird?Kaufe oft bei euch,schön zu wissen das man alle Preise beim bestellen noch mal kontrollieren darf.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (12. November 2018)

Natürlich gar nichts, außer die technische Umsetzbarkeit, die aktuell jedoch leider nicht gegeben ist. So eine Funktion lässt sich leider nicht mal eben realisieren. An einer neuen, verbesserten Shopversion wird gearbeitet.


----------



## Mac Scot (30. Juni 2019)

Eigentlich bei meinen bisherigen alles normal und gut, aber bei meiner letzten legen sie es darauf an es so richtig gegen die Wand zu fahren.
  Am 26.03. einen Angebot für einen PC bestätigt und ausgelöst, wert im hohen vierstelligen Bereich, es wurde bei dem Gespräch gesagt Lieferzeit ca. einen aber eher zwei Monate, Nach zwei Monaten hab ich dann öfter mal angerufen am Montag 17.06. hatte ich einen Mitarbeiter dran der erstaunt war wie alt die Bestellung ist und mir sagte er könnte im Moment dazu nichts sagen würde sich aber am nächsten Tag erkundigen und mir eine Mail schicken, die kam dann auch am nächsten Tag mit der Info der PC befindet sich im Zusammenbau welcher zum Beginn der nächsten Woche abgeschlossen wird und nach den nachfolgenden Test versendet wird. Find ich schon erstaunlich daß man eine Woche braucht einen PC zusammenzubauen, aber das nur am Rande. Am 18.06. nach Hause gekommen vier Anrufe von Caseking in Abwesenheit, zurückgerufen das man jetzt zuhause ist, der Mitarbeiter sagte das er seinem Kollegen Bescheid sagt welcher angerufen hat und dieser gleich zurückruft aber das war’s dann für den Tag, kein Rückruf von Caseking. Am nächsten Tag fünf Anrufe in Abwesenheit, selbes Spiel wie am Tag zuvor zurückgerufen das man erreichbar ist die Info erhalten das der Kollege gleich zurückruft und dann natürlich wieder kein Rückruf. An dem Tag kam auch eine Mail an mit mehreren Fragen die ich dann am selben Abend beantwortet hab da ja kein Rückruf, außerdem der  Hinweis von mir das ich am Donnerstag den 20.06 nicht erreichbar bin weil den ganzen Tag auf Arbeit und erst nach 21 Uhr zu Hause und ich bin mal davon ausgegangen das dann dort eher keiner mehr Arbeitet um die Uhrzeit.
  Am 20.06. wieder ein Anruf in Abwesenheit und eine Mail mit allerdings einer neuen Frage zum Zusammenbau, die hab ich dann am Freitag gegen 09 Uhr beantwortet war mir eh irgendwie klar das keiner anruft wenn ich da bin und so war es auch. Bei der letzten Mail waren auch ein paar Fotos dabei um das ganze Optisch darzustellen und man konnte sehen es arbeitet wirklich jemand an dem Rechner. 
  Danach war wieder Ruhe, am Donnerstag den 27.06. hab ich dann mal wieder angerufen, wir sind ja nun inzwischen bei über drei Monaten und man wird ja wohl fragen dürfen was in einer Woche passiert ist bzw. warum man noch nichts wieder gehört hat. Ich hatte dann auch einen Mitarbeiter dran der am Bau mit beteiligt ist, denn er sagte das wohl beim Testen das Mainboard Probleme gemacht hat die man sich nicht erklären konnte und man jetzt wohl das Bord noch mal tauscht um dann noch mal einen Tag zu testen und dann sollte er nächste Woche Versand werden. Na ich laß mich mal überraschen wie es dann weitergeht diese Woche, aber ein Fazit hab ich jetzt schon, Kommunikation mit ihren Kunden ist nicht so ihr Ding bei Caseking.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (1. Juli 2019)

Hallo Mac Scot,

kannst du mir mal deine Kunden- oder Bestellnummer nennen, dann kümmere ich mich sofort darum und finde heraus, was los ist und warum bei uns offenbar vermerkt wurde, dich stets telefonisch zu kontaktieren.

Ansonsten haben wir ganz klar kommuniziert, dass der Bau von Komplettsystemen per Hand aktuell sehr lange dauert und in keiner Weise mit einer schnellen Auftragserfüllung zu rechnen ist, weil wir einerseits extrem ausgelastet sind und andererseits der Bau eines jeden Systems seine Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.

Auch die Qualitätstests benötigen Zeit und wenn wir dann, wie offenbar bei deinem System der Fall, ein Problem bemerken, ist es schlicht unerlässlich, noch einmal alles zu demontieren und eine entsprechende Komponente zu tauschen. Das alles dauert umso länger, wenn eine Wasserkühlung involviert ist.

Ich äußere mich gerne konkreter, sobald ich weiß, wer du bist.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## plug112 (22. August 2019)

Hi Caseking-Mike,

gilt das mit der extremen Auslastung und der sehr langen Auftragserfüllung weiterhin? Habe Anfang der Woche ein Komplettsystem bestellt und bin bei vorheriger Information über verschiedene Shops nirgendwo über Infos wie extreme Auslastung und monatelanger Bauzeit bei euch gestoßen. Bei der Bestellung gab es auch keinen Hinweis darauf.

Danke im Voraus und freundliche Grüße


----------



## amorpsyche (12. September 2019)

Wüsste auch gerne wie hoch jetzt die Abweichung der normalen Lieferdauer ist. Warte auch schon seit fast 4 Wochen auf mein System. "Mind. 10 Werktage" ist da schon sehr optimistisch ausgedrückt. Verstehe schon das das ganze Zeit braucht, aber man will ja wissen wann man damit tatsächlich rechnen kann.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (12. September 2019)

plug112 schrieb:


> Hi Caseking-Mike,
> 
> gilt das mit der extremen Auslastung und der sehr langen Auftragserfüllung weiterhin? Habe Anfang der Woche ein Komplettsystem bestellt und bin bei vorheriger Information über verschiedene Shops nirgendwo über Infos wie extreme Auslastung und monatelanger Bauzeit bei euch gestoßen. Bei der Bestellung gab es auch keinen Hinweis darauf.
> 
> Danke im Voraus und freundliche Grüße



Hallo plug122,

sorry, ich hatte diese Anfrage leider übersehen. Wir bemühen uns nach wie vor darum, mehr Personal für den Bau der Systeme bereitzustellen und es ist uns gelungen, die Wartezeit zu reduzieren, jedoch sind wir noch nicht da, wo wir gern sein möchten. In den nächsten zwei Monaten werden wir jedoch voraussichtlich den Rückstand abgebaut haben.



amorpsyche schrieb:


> Wüsste auch gerne wie hoch jetzt die Abweichung der normalen Lieferdauer ist. Warte auch schon seit fast 4 Wochen auf mein System. "Mind. 10 Werktage" ist da schon sehr optimistisch ausgedrückt. Verstehe schon das das ganze Zeit braucht, aber man will ja wissen wann man damit tatsächlich rechnen kann.



Hallo amorpsyche,

gib mir mal bitte deine Kunden- oder Bestellnummer, damit ich nach dem Status schauen kann. Bitte beachte, dass die Bauzeit erst mit dem Eintreten der vollständigen Lieferbarkeit aller Komponenten sowie der vollständigen Bezahlung beginnt.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## amorpsyche (12. September 2019)

es war alles lieferbar & habe direkt per Paypal bezahlt, aber die Versandbestätigung kam gerade  von daher hat es sich erledigt, danke


----------



## Patrick_87 (8. Februar 2020)

Ich kann mich auch nur für guten Service bedanken.
Es gibt zwar den ein oder anderen Händler der ein paar Euro günstiger ist,  einfach um auf Geizhals und Co ganz oben zu stehen , aber auf den Euro kommt es mir dann auch nicht an.
Bis heute wurde immer sehr schnell geliefert , gute Beratung,  guter Service , rundum zufrieden. 
Besonders gewundert hat mich auch folgender Fall. 
Ich habe ein enthoo 719 bestellt und nach einem halben Jahr habe ich durch Dummheit den staubfilter kaputt gemacht.
Das habe ich auch so in der Mail geschrieben..
Also habe ich gefragt was ein neuer kosten würde , Und etwas später wurde mir kostenlos , ohne Versandkosten einfach so ein neuer geschickt.
Das hat mich wirklich gefreut.
Danke dafür noch Mals !


----------



## Alucard164 (30. März 2020)

Nach gefühlt einer Ewigkeit (ca. 15 Jahre), die ich jeden PC mit Liebe selbst zusammengestellt und gebaut habe,
habe ich mir jetzt den Luxus gegönnt und lasse mir aktuell ein System von CK zusammenbauen.
Klar hätte ich Geld sparen können, aber hier lag der Fokus auf unkompliziert und Zeitaufwand...

auch wenn die Wartezeit nicht gerade kurz ist, so hoffe ich ich doch auf vollständige Zufriedenheit!
ich kann mich nur für den absolut positiven und langatmigen Mail-Verkehr zur Erörterung der Einzelteile und der Bestellung
bedanken... einzig fehlt in diesem Zusammenhang die obligatorische Freischaltung eines KD-Kontos im Shop zur Überprüfung
des Bestell-/ Auftragsstatus...


----------



## Caseking-Mike (30. März 2020)

Hallo Alucard164,

kannst du mir eine Auftragsbestätigungsnummer, Belegnummer oder Bestellnummer zur Freischaltung deines Kundenkontos nennen? Ich möchte dich aber direkt vorwarnen, es gibt bei unserer Shopsoftware leider keine besonders detaillierten Updates zum Status zu sehen. Ich kann dir hier oder per PM oder per Mail mehr zum Status sagen, grundsätzlich gilt jedoch weiterhin: It's done, when it's done. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## GermanCity (3. April 2020)

Hallo Caseking-Team,

da ich das erste Mal bei Caseking am 31.03. bestellt habe, habe ich dementsprechend noch keine Erfahrung mit eurem Bestellprozess gemacht. Bisher war die letzte Statusänderung am 01.04 das die Bestellung "Komplett bezahlt" ist und bis gestern mittag war der bestellte Artikel auf "Lagernd", mittlerweile hat sich das geändert auf "Bestellt". Ich weiß und kann verstehen, dass durch die Situation momentan Verzögerungen entstehen können, würde trotzdem gerne wissen wie es um den Status meiner Bestellung steht und ob ich damit rechnen muss noch auf das Wiedereintreffen des Artikels in eurem Lager zu warten. Meine Bestellnummer habe ich per PM an @Caseking-Mike geschickt, falls das der richtige Weg ist.

Ich bedanke mich aufjedenfall für eine Antwort.

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, noch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Caseking-Mike (3. April 2020)

Hallo GermanCity,

wie du schon gesehen hast, ist deine Bestellung bereits verschickt und der Lagerstatus auf der Produktwebseite richtet sich nur an Kunden, die das Produkt noch nicht bestellt hatten, während dein Exemplar für dich bereits reserviert war.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2020)

Ich muss sagen dass ich zunehmend schwer von den RMAs bei Caseking enttäuscht bin...

Nachdem meine vor ca. 10 Monaten bei Caseking gekaufte RTX 2060 seit vorgestern plötzlich reproduzierbar unter Last dafür sorgte das der PC komplett neustartete war ich heute im Outlet und habe die Karte zur RMA gebracht, wo man die Karte natürlich nachvollziehbar zur Reproduktion der Problematik dabehielt. Das ging auchgrundsätzlich relativ fix und ein paar Stunden später kam schon folgende Mail von Caseking als Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter [Name],
> 
> wir haben Ihre Reklamation bearbeitet konnten jedoch bei unseren  Belastungstest der Grafikkarte den beschriebenen Fehler nicht  nachstellen.
> Wir können daher nun 2 Vorgehensweisen anbieten:
> ...



Sorry, aber für mich ist das nicht nachvollziehbar, da ich selbst die Problematik in umfangreicheren Tests auf die Grafikkarte als Fehlerquelle eingrenzen konnte, was ich auch im Outlet so geäußert habe und entsprechend, durch den entstehenden Unmut über die Antwort auch nochmal in meiner Antwort an Caseking wie folgt formuliert habe:



> Guten Abend,
> 
> 
> ich bitte darum mir die Grafikkarte, so hier wirklich nicht noch eine andere Lösung möglich ist, Versandkostenfrei zurück zu schicken und werde die RMA dann selber direkt bei ASUS stellen, in der Hoffnung dass dies dann evtl. auch die weitere Ausfallzeit auf weniger als 3 Wochen verkürzt.
> ...



Ihr wollt mir allen Ernstes also erzählen das es euch als Fachhändler unmöglich ist den für mich ohne Hexenwerk und besonderes Equipment reproduzierbaren Fehler zu reproduzieren?
Was soll das bitte, das kann man doch im Grunde keinem erzählen wollen? 

Bin aktuell wirklich schwer entäuscht so im Regen stehengelassen zu werden...


----------



## Caseking-Mike (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo Nightslaver,

wir können deine Grafikkarte gern noch einmal testen oder wie bereits angeboten zum Hersteller einschicken, aber wenn sich auch bei einem zweiten, mehrstündigen Belastungstest der von dir gemeldete Fehler auf unseren Testbenches eben nachweisbar *nicht* reproduzieren lässt, werden wir keine sofortige Reklamation durchführen können. Du kannst mir auch gern deine Kundennummer nennen, damit ich den Prozess begleiten und dir ggf. Screenshots der bestandenen Tests zuschicken kann. Systemneustarts haben sich bei uns schlicht nicht gezeigt und die Karte lief wunderbar. Deine GeForce 980 Ti zieht zwar insgesamt mehr Strom, aber eben verteilt auf zwei 12-Volt-Leitungen, während deine GeForce 2060 SUPER vermutlich nur einen Stromanschluss hat und damit eine Lane stärker belastet, aber wenn ein zweites Netzteil identisch reagiert, erscheint mir ein Problem an der Stelle auch unwahrscheinlicher. Interessant wären noch Informationen zur Temperaturentwicklung, denn eventuell gibt es da auch Unterschiede.

Liebe Grüße
Mike


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2020)

Morgen Mike!



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Hallo Nightslaver,
> 
> wir können deine Grafikkarte gern noch einmal testen oder wie bereits angeboten zum Hersteller einschicken, aber wenn sich auch bei einem zweiten, mehrstündigen Belastungstest der von dir gemeldete Fehler auf unseren Testbenches eben nachweisbar *nicht* reproduzieren lässt, werden wir keine sofortige Reklamation durchführen können.



Du verstehst aber schon warum das einfach merkwürdig wirkt?
Es kann doch eigentlich nicht sein das eine Grafikkarte nach 10 Monaten ohne Probleme plötzlich den PC zum Absturz bringt, das ganze hier bei mir reproduzierbar auf die Karte einzugrenzen ist und kaum hat man sie in der RMA funktioniert sie plötzlich als wäre nichts, obwohl es mit anderer Grafikkarte auch hier bei mir läuft, während es, sobald man die besagte Karte wieder einbaut sofort wieder zu dem Problem kommt.
Also entweder da sind "Kobolde im Spiel" , oder es ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar wie es zu einem so massiv unterschiedlichen Verhalten der gleichen Karte, im Abstand von gerade mal 1 Tag, kommen soll?



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Du kannst mir auch gern deine Kundennummer nennen, damit ich den Prozess begleiten und dir ggf. Screenshots der bestandenen Tests zuschicken kann. Systemneustarts haben sich bei uns schlicht nicht gezeigt und die Karte lief wunderbar.



Kann ich dir gerne schicken, aber ich denke mal das ihr sehr wahrscheinlich mit irgendwelchen synthetischen Benchmarks / Programmen testet?
Das wäre nämlich die einzige Möglichkeit die mir jetzt einfallen würde wieso der Fehler ggf. nicht auftreten könnte, weil sie die Karte in der Regel einfach nur dauerhaft belasten, nicht aber zwingend auch alle "Recheneinheiten" der Karte in gleichen Maße, was beim praxisnahen spielen anders ist und das Problem nur in bestimmten Lastszenarien und mit der Spannungsversorgung von bestimmten "Recheneinheiten", oder dem Wechsel in selbige auftreten kann.
Weshalb synthetische Test im Grunde auch ziemlich unzuverlässig für eine Fehlersuche sind / sein können.



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Deine GeForce 980 Ti zieht zwar insgesamt mehr Strom, aber eben verteilt auf zwei 12-Volt-Leitungen, während deine GeForce 2060 SUPER vermutlich nur einen Stromanschluss hat und damit eine Lane stärker belastet, aber wenn ein zweites Netzteil identisch reagiert, erscheint mir ein Problem an der Stelle auch unwahrscheinlicher. Interessant wären noch Informationen zur Temperaturentwicklung, denn eventuell gibt es da auch Unterschiede.



Nein, beide Karten besitzen die grundsätzlich gleiche Stromversorgung über einen 8 und einen 6-poligen Anschluss, da wir hier von einer ASUS RTX 2060 Super RoG Strix O8G reden, siehe auch meine Signatur.



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Interessant wären noch Informationen zur Temperaturentwicklung, denn eventuell gibt es da auch Unterschiede.



Die Temperaturen waren auch bei längerer Last völlig unauffällig.
Für die RTX 2060 lagen sie im Idle bei 38°C, unter Last leicht schwankend bei 64 bis maximal 70°C, was absolut im Rahmen liegt, da die throttle Grenze erst bei 81°C beginnt. 
Nicht wesentlich anders schaut es bei der GTX980ti aus, im Idle liegt die GPU bei 43°C, unter Last schwankend zwischen 68°C und 74°C, throttle Grenze hier bei 83°C, was also auch hier im Rahmen ist und in der grundsätzlich höheren Hitzeentwicklung der Karte begründet liegt.

 Die CPU liegt bei beide Male im Idle bei bei 30 bis 34°C, je nach Kern, unter Last bei 46 bis 50°C, je nach Kern.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (4. Juni 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kann ich dir gerne schicken, aber ich denke mal das ihr sehr wahrscheinlich mit irgendwelchen synthetischen Benchmarks / Programmen testet?
> Das wäre nämlich die einzige Möglichkeit die mir jetzt einfallen würde wieso der Fehler ggf. nicht auftreten könnte, weil sie die Karte in der Regel einfach nur dauerhaft belasten, nicht aber zwingend auch alle "Recheneinheiten" der Karte in gleichen Maße, was beim praxisnahen spielen anders ist und das Problem nur in bestimmten Lastszenarien und mit der Spannungsversorgung von bestimmten "Recheneinheiten", oder dem Wechsel in selbige auftreten kann.
> Weshalb synthetische Test im Grunde auch ziemlich unzuverlässig für eine Fehlersuche sind / sein können.



Es erschließt sich mir nicht zwangsläufig, wieso eine Grafikkarte nun ausgerechnet bei einer maximalen Dauerbelastung besser funktionieren sollte als bei realistischer und damit in der Regel deutlich geringerer Last. Die pauschale Behauptung, ein FurMark Burn-In-Text sei ungeeignet, um die Stabilität einer Grafikkarte zu testen, halte ich sogar für abwegig, denn genau dafür ist dieser Test ausgelegt. Es ist wohl eher das Gegenteil der Fall und Spiele sind hier unzuverlässig. Du kannst die Grafikkarte wie gesagt gern noch einmal testen lassen und uns auch ein paar Spiele nennen, mit denen du Probleme hast, vielleicht haben wir zumindest einige davon ebenfalls da und können dann Probleme beim Wechsel von Lastzuständen ebenfalls abdecken und dann reproduzieren. Dann fertigen wir auch Nachweise an und müssen im Falle eines erfolgreichen Tests jedoch auf andere Fehlerursachen verweisen.

Es ist bei uns absolut gang und gäbe, dass wir regelmäßig Grafikkarten zur Reklamation erhalten, die ganz einfach nicht defekt sind und wunderbar funktionieren. Es gibt nun mal immer noch eine Menge andere Fehlerursachen, die außerhalb des Produktes zu suchen sind und nicht jede Diagnose, die eine Grafikkarte identifiziert hat, stimmt auch. Wir kennen dein System jedoch nicht und wissen nicht, ob vll ein PCIe-Slot kaputt ist, oder irgendein Stromkabel nicht richtig drin steckt oder irgendwelche Treiberprobleme auf deinem PC ursächlich sind und so weiter. Vielleicht ist es auch ein Softwareproblem. (Das sind nur Beispiele, die du jetzt nicht widerlegen musst!) Bis dahin ist dein Ausschlussverfahren ein Indiz und natürlich erscheint die Grafikkarte als Problemursache wahrscheinlich, aber es ist eben kein Beweis. 

Das alles ändert nichts daran, dass wir dir ein Benchsystem vorführen können (und damit auch einen juristischen Nachweis dokumentieren), auf dem die Grafikkarte nachweislich stundenlang problemlos funktioniert. Wenn das auch bei einem zweiten, längeren Test mit Spielen und Belastungsbenchmarks so bleibt, ist die Grafikkarte evidenterweise ganz einfach nicht defekt. In dem Fall lassen wir dich aber auch nicht "im Regen stehen", sondern bieten ja explizit an, die Grafikkarte zum Hersteller einzuschicken, da dieser sehr flüchtige und ganz offensichtlich doch nicht so einfach reproduzierbare Mängel vielleicht noch irgendwie aufspüren kann.

Liebe Grüße
Mike


----------



## Whit3Rav3n (4. Juni 2020)

Hi,

habt ihr aktuelle Erfahrungen wie lange zur Zeit die Bearbeitung von Bestellungen dauern? Ich habe meine Bestellung am 31.5. aufgegeben und würde mich interessieren ob es realistisch ist dass es bis zum Wochenende ankommt, oder dauert die Bearbeitung aktuell zu lange dafür?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2020)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Es erschließt sich mir nicht zwangsläufig, wieso eine Grafikkarte nun ausgerechnet bei einer maximalen Dauerbelastung besser funktionieren sollte als bei realistischer und damit in der Regel deutlich geringerer Last.



Weil eine Karte nie in einem Spiel nur unter maximaler Dauerlast läuft, sondern die Lastzustände je nach Geschehen auf dem Bildschirm schnell und stark ändern. Ist ein Problem also im Bereich der Schaltung / Spannungsversorgung zu suchen kann es sein das du es schlicht nicht findest wenn die Karte einfach nur permanent über Stunden im gleichen maximalen Lastzustand läuft.



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Die pauschale Behauptung, ein FurMark Burn-In-Text sei ungeeignet, um die Stabilität einer Grafikkarte zu testen, halte ich sogar für abwegig, denn genau dafür ist dieser Test ausgelegt.


 

  Korrigiere mich aber ich möchte meinen der Test wurde ursprünglich dafür entwickelt um zu sehen ob die Karte bei Übertaktung mit entsprechenden Taktraten unter starker Last noch stabil läuft und das auch zu einer Zeit als Karten bzgl. Ihrer Architektur noch eine Ecke einfacher aufgebaut waren als heute, weil sie wirklich fast nur reine Pixelbeschleuniger waren. Dass er sich trotzdem auch bedingt dazu eignete um den einen oder anderen Defekt bei einer Grafikkarte zu offenbaren war ehr ein netter Nebeneffekt 

  Davon abgesehen habe ich an keiner Stelle pauschal behauptet das ein synthetischer Test wie FurMark in jeden Szenario absolut ungeeignet wäre, sondern nur das es schlicht einige Szenarien gibt die ein FurMark nicht abbildet, z.B. wenn die Problematik im Bereich von Tensor, oder RT Kernen und deren Spannungsversorgung bei einer Turing-Karte zu suchen wäre, die er überhaupt nicht abbildet, neben noch einigen anderen Dingen.



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Es ist wohl eher das Gegenteil der Fall und Spiele sind hier unzuverlässig.


  Nein Sorry, aber das ist jetzt zu pauschal und auch schlicht falsch, wäre dem so hättest du nicht immer wieder Fälle wo die Grafikkarte in Spielen Probleme macht, aber jeden FurMark Test anstandslos durchläuft.
  Spiele sind ein praxisnahes Szenario und bilden Dinge ab und somit auch Probleme die du mit synthetischen Tests einfach nicht abbilden kannst und sind daher in der Regel auch die besseren Indikatoren dafür ob etwas funktioniert oder nicht.
  Selbst auch schon so 2009 erlebt, mit einer ATI X1950XTX eines Bekannten, die in Spielen wie TES4: Oblivion mit eingeschalteten HDR Probleme machte, aber jeden FurMark Test problemlos bestand.

  Wenn du mir diese Ansicht nicht glauben möchtest, bitte musst du am Ende nicht, aber das kannst du gerne auch mal die Jungs aus der Hardware-Redaktion von PCGH Fragen, die werden dir das sicherlich in ähnlicher Form sagen, das synthetische Tests wie FurMark  durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben, aber Spiele manchmal einfach besser Fehler offenbaren als ein synthetischer Test.



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Du kannst die Grafikkarte wie gesagt gern noch einmal testen lassen und uns auch ein paar Spiele nennen, mit denen du Probleme hast, vielleicht haben wir zumindest einige davon ebenfalls da und können dann Probleme beim Wechsel von Lastzuständen ebenfalls abdecken und dann reproduzieren.


 
Das Problem trat bei mir sowohl in World of Tanks, als auch Total War: Warhammer 2, wie auch Assassins Creed: Odyssey, als auch Hearts of Iron 4 auf und in The Witcher 3 auf, mehr hab ich jetzt nicht ausprobiert, dürfte aber sicher auch in anderen vergleichbaren Titeln auftreten.



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Es ist bei uns absolut gang und gäbe, dass wir regelmäßig Grafikkarten zur Reklamation erhalten, die ganz einfach nicht defekt sind und wunderbar funktionieren. Es gibt nun mal immer noch eine Menge andere Fehlerursachen, die außerhalb des Produktes zu suchen sind und nicht jede Diagnose, die eine Grafikkarte identifiziert hat, stimmt auch. Wir kennen dein System jedoch nicht und wissen nicht, ob vll ein PCIe-Slot kaputt ist, oder irgendein Stromkabel nicht richtig drin steckt oder irgendwelche Treiberprobleme auf deinem PC ursächlich sind und so weiter. Vielleicht ist es auch ein Softwareproblem. (Das sind nur Beispiele, die du jetzt nicht widerlegen musst!) Bis dahin ist dein Ausschlussverfahren ein Indiz und natürlich erscheint die Grafikkarte als Problemursache wahrscheinlich, aber es ist eben kein Beweis.



  So pauschal mag das aufgezählte sicher stimmen und sicherlich bin ich auch als gelernter Informatikkaufmann und der früheren Arbeit in der Technik eines PC Ladens nie zu 100% davor gefeit auch mal Dinge übersehen zu können, oder etwas sehr unklares falsch zuzuordnen, aber ich möchte trotzdem mal behaupten das ich mit inzwischen auch schon 16 Jahren in denen ich jetzt meine PCs selber zusammenschraube und warte, sowie einer abgeschlossenen Berufsausbildung und Arbeitserfahrung in dem Themenbereich doch schon was mehr Expertise besitze als der allgemein übliche Durchschnitts-PC-Nutzer und daher in der Regel in der Lage sein sollte die meisten so rudimentären Fehler wie ein falsch  / nicht angeschlossenes Kabel, oder einen kaputten PCIe Slot, oder einen Treiber als Ursache ausschließen zu können.

  Und ich habe sicher auch nicht so viel Langweile und Zeit, oder eine entsprechende schizophrene Veranlagung, um euch grundlos eine Karte vorbei zu bringen die nicht defekt zu sein scheint.



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Wenn das auch bei einem zweiten, längeren Test mit Spielen und Belastungsbenchmarks so bleibt, ist die Grafikkarte evidenterweise ganz einfach nicht defekt.


  Nein, sorry, dann ist die Karte nicht &#8222;evidenter Weise ganz einfach nicht defekt&#8220;, weil es trotzdem einen Fehler geben kann den ihr nur nicht mit den von euch angewendeten Methoden nachweisen konntet, entsprechend konntet ihr &#8222;evidenter Weise ganz einfach keinen Fehler finden, was einen Defekt trotzdem aber nicht zwingend ausschließen muss&#8220;. 



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> In dem Fall lassen wir dich aber auch nicht "im Regen stehen", sondern bieten ja explizit an, die Grafikkarte zum Hersteller einzuschicken, da dieser sehr flüchtige und ganz offensichtlich doch nicht so einfach reproduzierbare Mängel vielleicht noch irgendwie aufspüren kann.


 

  Ja und ich würde dann aber die Karte, wie in meiner Mail angegeben, gerne zurückgesendet haben wollen, um die RMA selbst über ASUS zu starten (sollte ja kein Problem sein), in der Hoffnung nicht, wie bei einer Einsendung über euch, 3 Wochen auf ein Ergebnis von ASUS warten zu müssen. Allerdings weiß ich grundsätzlich nicht wie schnell der ASUS Support da bei privaten RMAs ist, da ich ihn bis jetzt noch nicht, trotz diverser ASUS Mainboards im Laufe der Jahre, gebraucht habe.
Nach hörensagen soll er ja nicht unbedingt so berauschend sein, aber das sind halt immer am Ende auch nur die subjektiven Erfahrungen einiger weniger Nutzer und daher ist immer fraglich wieviel Allgemeingültigkeit da in den Erfahrungen wirklich steckt...


----------



## Caseking-Mike (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo Whit3Rav3n,

ja, wir brauchen für die Kommissionierung aktuell leider länger als üblich. Wir haben nach wie vor mit einer extremen Auftragsflut durch den Lockdown zu kämpfen und bisher scheinen sich die Menschen trotz einiger Lockerungen und wieder geöffneter Offline-Geschäfte kaum anders zu verhalten als vor einem Monat. Ich kann aktuell keine konkreten Prognosen abgeben, vermute jedoch, dass der Versand noch 2-3 Werktage dauern könnte. Ich kann dafür nur um Verzeihung und etwas Geduld bitten. Wir tun, was wir können und es geht im Moment leider nicht schneller. Wenn du mir deine Bestellnummer nennst, kann ich auch genauer nachschauen. Hinzu kommt, dass DHL Berlin bei Sperrgutartikeln, die nicht über deren automatische Rollensysteme transportiert werden können, wegen der dadurch notwendigen manuellen Abwicklung zusätzlich zur krisenbedingt hohen Auslastung für die Abholung und Weiterbeförderung im Moment ebenfalls länger braucht.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Whit3Rav3n (4. Juni 2020)

Hi,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Meine Bestellnummer ist 1737593.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (4. Juni 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Selbst auch schon so 2009 erlebt, mit einer ATI X1950XTX eines Bekannten, die in Spielen wie TES4: Oblivion mit eingeschalteten HDR Probleme machte, aber jeden FurMark Test problemlos bestand.



Aber an welcher Stelle soll das ein Beleg für einen Hardwaredefekt sein? ^^

Ansonsten, alles klar, wie du willst. Wir ziehen unser Angebot mit den Spieletests aufgrund des damit verbundenen und aus unserer Sicht nicht nötigen Aufwands hiermit zurück. Wir testen mit FurMark für eine gewisse Zeit, danach mit 3D Mark und im Anschluss OCCT, was wir als aussagekräftig ansehen. Wenn das alles problemlos funktioniert, können wir nur eine Weiterleitung an den Hersteller anbieten. ASUS bietet generell keinen Endkundensupport an und wird dich letztlich vermutlich ohnehin wieder an uns verweisen, da wir als Händler bei ASUS-Produkten die Garantiereklamationen übernehmen. Unser Angebot einer Weiterleitung an ASUS zur gründlicheren Prüfung besteht weiterhin. Die Bearbeitung dauert erfahrungsgemäß 3 bis 4 Wochen. Sag also bitte noch einmal Bescheid.

Liebe Grüße
Mike


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2020)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Aber an welcher Stelle soll das ein Beleg für einen Hardwaredefekt sein? ^^



Weil es auch laut RMA beim Hersteller letztlich auf einen Hardwaredefekt zurückzuführen war, sonst hätte ich es wohl kaum beispielhaft angeführt. 



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> ASUS bietet generell keinen Endkundensupport an und wird dich letztlich  vermutlich ohnehin wieder an uns verweisen, da wir als Händler bei  ASUS-Produkten die Garantiereklamationen übernehmen. Unser Angebot einer Weiterleitung an ASUS zur gründlicheren Prüfung besteht weiterhin. Die Bearbeitung dauert erfahrungsgemäß 3 bis 4 Wochen. Sag also bitte noch einmal Bescheid.



Gut das war mir nicht geläufig, das ASUS bei Grafikkarten keine direkte Endkunden-RMA macht, wie gesagt, hatte bis jetzt im Laufe der Jahre noch keine Probleme mit meinen ASUS-Produkten, die nicht direkt über den Händler getauscht werden konnten und daher einer Einschickung bedarft hätten. 
Dann bitte ich entsprechend darum das ihr die Karte, gezwungenermaßen, an ASUS weiterleitet.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (4. Juni 2020)

Whit3Rav3n schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Meine Bestellnummer ist 1737593.



Sieht alles gut aus, die Ware ist lagernd und für dich reserviert. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass wir aktuell für die Kommissionierung länger brauchen.

Liebe Grüße
Mike


----------



## Caseking-Mike (4. Juni 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dann bitte ich entsprechend darum das ihr die Karte, gezwungenermaßen, an ASUS weiterleitet.



Wird gemacht.

Liebe Grüße
Mike


----------



## Whit3Rav3n (4. Juni 2020)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Sieht alles gut aus, die Ware ist lagernd und für dich reserviert. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass wir aktuell für die Kommissionierung länger brauchen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Mike



Alles klar, danke für das nachschauen.


----------



## Siriuz (5. Juni 2020)

Kurze Frage: Meine Bestellung kam heute an (1736680). Mit dabei das Mainboard (ASUS ROG Strix Z490-A Gaming, Intel Z490 Mainboard). Die Packung vom Mainboard war bereits "offen". Ist das normal? Die Wasserkühlung war verschweißt.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo Siriuz,

Mainboardpackungen sind niemals verschweißt.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Siriuz (5. Juni 2020)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Hallo Siriuz,
> 
> Mainboardpackungen sind niemals verschweißt.
> 
> ...



Das ist mir klar. Aber diese hatte weder einen Aufkleber oder sonstiges. Die Packung öffnete sich von alleine, die war definitiv vorher auf.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo Siriuz,

wo genau ist das Problem? Nicht jede Mainboard-SKU verwendet einen Verschlussaufkleber und diese werden bei der Produktion in China auch mal vergessen. Stimmt denn etwas mit dem Produkt nicht? Wir verkaufen jedenfalls nur Neuware, weshalb ich nicht weiß, worauf du hinaus möchtest. Wenn ein Produkt mangelhaft ist, kannst du dein Widerrufsrecht nutzen oder eine Reklamation durchführen. Selbst wenn wir Rückläufer wieder in unserem Endkundenshop verkaufen würden, was wir nicht tun, wäre das rechtlich selbstverständlich zulässig.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Siriuz (5. Juni 2020)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Hallo Siriuz,
> 
> wo genau ist das Problem? Nicht jede Mainboard-SKU verwendet einen Verschlussaufkleber und diese werden bei der Produktion in China auch mal vergessen. Stimmt denn etwas mit dem Produkt nicht? Wir verkaufen jedenfalls nur Neuware, weshalb ich nicht weiß, worauf du hinaus möchtest. Wenn ein Produkt mangelhaft ist, kannst du dein Widerrufsrecht nutzen oder eine Reklamation durchführen. Selbst wenn wir Rückläufer wieder in unserem Endkundenshop verkaufen würden, was wir nicht tun, wäre das rechtlich selbstverständlich zulässig.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte nur mal Fragen, wieso die Verpackung bereits geöffnet war. Das war alles.


----------

